# موضوع الاسبوع رقم (2): كيف نقلل التكاليف؟



## فتوح (3 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بحمد الله ومنه وكرمه حقق موضوع الأسبوع الأول نجاحاً عظيماً وأتى بأفكار ما كان باستطاعة المنفرد جمعها ولو قضى من الأوقات ومصادر البحث الكثير ولكن التعاون كان مثمراً فجزا الله الجميع خير الجزاء وشكراً لكم

واستمراراً للمواضيع الأسبوعية التي وعدناكم بها فموضوعنا لهذا الأسبوع هو أيضاً من اختيار الأخ المشرف م.محمد فوزي جزاه الله خيرا وهو:

كيف نقلل التكاليف​
فموضوع كيف نقلل التكاليف مرتبط بكيف تنشئ شركة صغيرة اليس كذلك؟ وحتى تكتمل الصورة تماماً ويكون هناك ترابط في الأفكار فمن خلال موضوع الأسبوع رقم (1) ننتقل إلى موضوع الأسبوع رقم (2).

في انتظار

:30: أفكاركم.......

:30: آراءكم............

:30: ما لديكم من ملفات.......

:30: ما لديكم من خبرات........

:30: وتساؤلاتكم..................

:11: كل ذلك إخوانك في احتياج إليه........ وزكاة العلم نشره........ وبنشر العلم يثبت 

:77: و.......إلى الموضوع كيف نقوم بخفض التكاليف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ونذكركم اقترح موضوع الأسبوع

الأخوة الأعزاء شاركوا معنا باقتراح موضوع لأحد الأسابيع على الرابط التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=30383


----------



## xainoo (4 نوفمبر 2006)

إعادة التدوير Recycle


----------



## عدنان النجار (4 نوفمبر 2006)

مقترحات جميلة ومواضيع جذابة وإن شاء الله أستجمع معلوماتي وأكتب في هذا الموضوع والذي يعتبر هو صلب صناعة العمارة في العالم فلو علمنا مثلا أن نسبة الفاقد في الدول النامية 20 % من حجم المشروع فكل واحد منا يأخذ تكلفة مشروع ما وليكن مائة مليون فالفاقد يكون مليون فهل هذا معقول يأخوة ولماذا لاتتعدي تلك النسبة 2.5 \ 5 % في الدول المتقدمة


----------



## A.Kamal (4 نوفمبر 2006)

أخى الحبيب قبل الإجابة عن كيف نخفض التكاليف دعنا اولا نعرف ما هى التكاليف وما هى درجة اهميتها فى تنفيذ المشروع "بمعنى هل يمكن تقليلها أو ازالتها كليا" وتاثير ذلك على سير المشروع وهل كل ما هو تكاليف يجب تخفيضه وكذلك سؤال مهم هل تخفيض تكاليف الموارد البشرية يعتبر تكاليف حقيقية تعود على المشروع .....
فعلى سبيل المثال" بعض الشركات تبحث عن الأرخص دائما بغض النظر عن الجودة"


----------



## halgadhi (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*نقلل التكلفة عندما نكون قادرين على تحديد احتياجاتنا الوظيفية لأي منتج او مشروع نرغب به .
للأسف مايحدث اليوم هو عدم المقدرة لدى الكثير من الناس في تحديد احتياجه الفعلي بل يترك الأمر لغيرة من الباعة او العمالة . وللحديث بقية انشاء الله والسلام عليكم *


----------



## محمود العماني (4 نوفمبر 2006)

عادة هناك نوعان من التكاليف لكل مشروع التكاليف الرأسمالية والتكاليف التشغيلية ولذلك ينبغي تصنيف كل المصاريف (التكاليف ) إلى رأسمالية أو تشغيلية وفي كل حالة هناط طرق واساليب وآليات مختلفة في عملية التخفيض تعتمد على بنود الصرف ذاتها لذلك من الأهمية معرفة بنود الصرف ........!!!!!! التي تختلف بإختلاف المشروع . ولي عودة إنشاء الله في الموضوع


----------



## Arnold54 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

عادة يتم البحث عن الحل الامثل بين اقل التكاليف و افضل مواصفة و يتم اتفايق عل مستوى الجودة حسب الممول او صاحب العمل و لكن في هكذا مشاريع يجب الانتباه الى وضع الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب و يتم ذلك عن طريق توصيف المكان الوظيفي اي المكان الوظيفي اعتباري كما هو معمول في ال Iso و يمنع احتكار المعلومات و يتم رفع تقارير العمل تباعا و يحدد راتب الموظف بقيمة العمل المبذول و اذا اردت تفاصيل اكثر يرجى تحديد نوع المشروع ..........


----------



## karim06 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

لماذا لا نضع خطة نتفق عليها ثم ننطلق كل شخص منا له مبحث مستقل لنبداء بفكرة مشروع كبير ونبداء بتقليل نفقاته:-
1- الدراسات الهندسية ( كيف يمكن تقليل نفقاتها )
2- دراسة الجدوى الأقتصادية
3- الهندسة القيمية
4- التكلفة التشغيلية
...... الخ
هذه نقاط واذا اتفقنا بدائنا


----------



## سامي إبراهيم حمدي (4 نوفمبر 2006)

لو تحقق مبدأ المتابعة والإشراف لربح المشروع أيا ماكان وصدق المثل القديم من كان حاضرا عند توليد عنزته لتمخضت عن وليدين.


----------



## محمد نبيل دعبول (4 نوفمبر 2006)

إن أهم مايجب عمله لتخفيض التكاليف :
1-أن يكون للمشروع دراسة متكاملة ويتم تنفيذ المشروع على ضوئها.
2- قبيل تلك الدراسة يجب أن يكون هنالك دراسة إقتصادية من قبل إختصاصيين حصرا, ومن خلال الواقع.
3- أما في مرحلة استثمار المشروع فيجب أن يتم اختيار الجهاز الذي يدير العمل بعناية ( تعيين الرجل المناسب بالمكان المناسب , دون الأخذ بعين الإعتبار علاقة القربى و..و...).
متبعة دقيقة لمراحل الإستثمار للمشروع بتقارير فعلية وليس تقارير وهمية , والوقوف على كل حالة مرضية ( إن صح التعبير ) ومعالجتها بكل جرأة.


----------



## م.احمد الغريب (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*م.احمد الغريب -مصر*

اولا يحدد المشروع واحياجاتة ثم التنفيذ ومن خلال العمليتم الفكير في كيفية تخفيض التكاليف


----------



## رضاء (4 نوفمبر 2006)

تقليل التكاليف تتم عند بداية دراسة المشروع حيث نقوم بعدة داراسات ثم نخطار الأقل كلفة و الأكثر مردودية كما نساهم بالإبتكارات التي توفرها كوادرنا المشرفة و العاملة في المشروع مهما كان نوعه.
مثل صناعة بعض مستلزمات إنجاز المشروع (صناعة داخلية) دون اللجوء إلى الإستراد المكلف إلخ....


----------



## leader125 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

بعض العوامل لتقليل التكاليف بالمشاريع الهندسية :
1-عمل دراسة جدوي للمشروع متكاملة بدون اهمال اي بند وحتي ولو كان صغيرا
2-التوافق التام بين التيم الاداري والفنى للمشروع 
3-الكفاءه والجودة في الاداء 
4-الالتزام بالجودة والمقاييس لاننا نجد ان اكثر من 25%من التكاليف تاتي بعد انتهاء المشروع لعدم التقيد بالمواصفات 
5-الالتزام التام بالمخطط الزمني للمشروع لان الزمن يلعب دورا كبير جدا فى التكاليف


----------



## Laith1978 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*نجاح المشروع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا الى جميع من ساهم في الطرح للموضوع الحالي والمواضيع السابقة 
ان من رأي في تقليل الكلف لايمكن السيطرة عليه بصورة ثابته وذلك تباعا لحجم المشروع في بعض المشاريع تكون الكلفة العالية هي سبب لانجاح المشاريع وذلك بسبب أختيار مواد او كافاءات علمية ذات خبرة عالية تؤدي الى زيادة نجاح المشروع واتوقع ان كلما زادت الكلفة زادت من نجاح المشروع ولكن بتوظيف الكلفة في المكان الصحيح مع وجود شخص يدعى مدير المشاريع يكون له خبرة في ادارة المشاريع والعمل على أخذ رأي اهل المصلحة والاتفاق مع كافة المجموعات العاملة في الاقسام الاخرى على رأي واحد واختيار واحد .


----------



## صناعة المعمار (4 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

قبل ان نفكر بطرق كيفية تقليل التكاليف لا بد لنا وأن نحلل التكاليف ونعرف انواعها​

تحليل التكاليف ​
يحتاج إداري المشاريع لحِساب جميع الموارد الضرورية لكل نشاط وفعالية من الإداريين و القوى العاملة ( رواتب، عمل إضافي، و ميزات أخرى،...الخ) والموارد المادية ( مواد أولية ، كهرباء، وماء،....الخ) بالإضافة إلى المصاريف الثابتة إذا وجدت لتقدير كلفة المشروع الكلية.

ولتحقيق الربط بين الأزمنة والتكاليف للوصول إلى الوقت المثالي اللازم للإنتهاء من المشروع في الوقت المحدد ومراعاة عدم إضافة أعباء وتكاليف إضافية أخرى يلجأ القائمين على المشروعات إلى: 


تحليل جميع الأنشطة الأزمة. 
تحديد الفعاليات السابقة واللاحقة لكل نشاط. 
رسم شبكة المشروع، وتحديد المسارات الحرجة. 
حساب التكاليف.


أنواع التكاليف ​
1-التكاليف الثابتة​
وهي التكاليف التي لا تتغير بحجم الإنتاج وتتعلق بتكلفة الأصول الثابتة كالخدمات المتوفرة للإنتاج والعمليات المختلفة فيه، وكذلك المباني والأرض. وتتنوع التكاليف الثابتة بين تكلفة المواد الأولية الضرورية لأي نشاط إنتاجي فمثلا تخفيض أو زيادة زمن الإنتاج لا يؤثر في رفع أو خفض تكلفة المواد الأولية لإنتاج المنتج.

يوضح الشكل رقم 1 التكاليف الثابتة بيانيا. 





شكل1 - التكاليف الثابتة​

2-التكاليف المتغيرة​
تتغير التكاليف المتغيرة مع تغير وقت النشاط فمثلا تكاليف الكهرباء، والإيجار تتغير بناء على الطاقة الإنتاجية، أما الاختلاف بين التكاليف الثابته والمتغيرة فهو صعب نوعا ما حيث لا يوجد فاصل بين النوعين ، فمثلا تَعتبر بعض الدراسات أن تكاليف العمالة ثابتة إذا تم العمل خلال أوقات الدوام الرسمي دون الأوقات الإضافية (متغيرة). كما يمكن تجنب بعض التكاليف طالما أن العملية الإنتاجية لم تبدأ مثل أجور الموظفين القائمين على العملية الإنتاجية وكذلك التكاليف التي لا يمكن تجنبها حتى في حالة إيقاف المشروع مثل استهلاك المعدات التي ستنقضي مدتها أو تنعدم. تنقسم التكاليف المتغيرة إلى نوعين تكاليف خطية وغير خطية (أجور العمالة).

يوضح الشكل رقم 2 التكاليف المتغيرة الخطية.​






شكل 2 - التكاليف المتغيرة الخطية


تحليل ميل العلاقة 

يُسمى إستخدام جميع الوسائل الإنتاجية بطريقة طبيعية (إضافي، زيادة العمالة في المواقع الإنتاجية،...الخ) لغرض الانتهاء من المشروع في وقته بالوقت العادي ، أما زيادة تعظيم التكاليف لتصغير وقت إنتهاء المشروع من خلال زيادة القوى العاملة لمواقع العمل وتشغيل العمال في أوقات إضافية بالوقت المبكر. ويرتبط التكاليف وزمن إنتهاء المشروع بعلاقة عكسية فتخفيض فترة إنتهاء المشروع تتطلب زيادة في التكاليف يوضح الشكل رقم 4 طبيعة العلاقة بين الوقت العادي والتكلفة العادية والوقت المبكر والتكلفة الإضافية.






شكل 3 - العلاقة بين التكلفة والزمن​ 
ويعرف ميل العلاقة :​





ويمثل تكلفة الزيادة بالنسبة لوحدة زمنية بناءا على الزيادة التي طرأت في أزمنة الأنشطة جراء زيادة التكاليف.

تطبيق عملي على تحليل التكلفة اضغط هنــــــــــــــــــــــا​
:30: المصدر:

http://www.arab-api.org/course8/c8_6.htm


----------



## جار الجار (4 نوفمبر 2006)

________________

دراسة أتنمى الإستفاذة منها عن إمكانية تقليل التكاليف


يعتبر عمل شركة صغيرة لأعمال المقاولات فكرة جيدة ولكن من المهم دراسة جدوى إقتصادية للدولة المقيم بها ومدى الحاجة لمثل هذه الشركات في الأعمال المنوطة بها، ومن رأي أن المسكن الصحي الللائق أحد أهم الإحتياجات الأساسية للفرد والأسرة في المجتمع المعاصر، وأحد المعايير التي يتم بها قياس النمو في الدول هو توفر السكن المناسب لمواطنيها، وفي إطار الإهتمام بالمواطن وتوفير سبل الراحة له أولت دول العالمإهتماما خاصا بقطاع الإسكان من خلال تخصيص موارد ضخمة إنعكست في صورة مشاريع إسكانية تربعت فوق جميع المدن والقرى فى العالم .
ويمكن تلخيص العناصر الأساسية التي تأثر بشكل مباشر على الإسكان في التالي :/

التخطيط :/ وهو الأساس الذي سيتم من خلاله وعن طريقه تحديد الأولويات وتذليل العراقيل وتحديد المسارات التي سيتم إتباعها للتنفيذ بحيث نحصل على حلول لأكبر عدد من المشاكل الإسكانية بأقصر الطرق وأقلها تكلفة، ويكون ذلك بالقيام بقاعدة سليمة تبدأ بالتالي :/
-	التخطيط العام للمدن.
-	تخطيط المناطق السكنية داخل المدن والقرى.
-	تخطيط البنية التحتية والمرافق العامة.
-	التصاميم الحضرية التي تحدد تنسيق المباني وتجانسها وتصنيفاتها وواجهاتها.

أدوات التنفيذ اللازمة :/ وتشمل كل العناصر المستخدمة واللازمة للتنفيذ وهي/
-	القوى العاملة بجميع أنواعها العادية والماهرة والهندسية والإدارية.
-	الآليات والمعدات.
-	مواد البناء سواء المصنعة منها أو الخام.
-	العناصر الفنية الغير مباشرة اللازمة للإشراف والمتابعة.

مصادر التمويل :/ وهو المحرك الأساسي للنمو الإسكاني ونستطيع أن نقسم الإسكان في العالم إلى عدة أنواع وفق مصادر التمويل/
-	مشاريع الإسكان العامة التي تقوم مؤسسات الدولة بتمويلها ، ثم يتم تخصيصها للمواطنين إما على هيئة مساعدات أو عن طريق أقساط بفوائد أو بدون فوائد.
-	مشاريع الإسكان الوظيفي وهي التي تقوم مؤسسات الدولة بتمويلها، ويستفيد من هذه المشاريع بشكل مؤقت الموظفون والعمال التابعين لهذه المؤسسات إما بمقابل رمزي أو بدون مقابل.
-	مشاريع الإسكان الإستثماري وهي التي تقوم مؤسسات الدولة أو القطاع الخاص بإستثمار أموالها فيها، إما عن طريق تنفيذ مساكن للتأجير أو البيع، أو عن طريق منح قروض وتسهيلات بفوائد للمواطنين والشركات لتنفيذ مشاريع إسكانية.
-	مشاريع الإسكان الخاص وهي التي يقوم بتنفيذها المواطنون على حسابهم للملكية الخاصة.

طرح للمشاكل القائمة والمشتركة في العالم

التخطيط :/
-	عدم مواكبة مخططات المدن للإحتياجات المتزايدة في مجال الإسكان إضافة الى ضعف المخططات الإسكانية للمناطق النائية، وعدم وجود دراسات وخطط مستقبلية لإستيعاب متطلبات الزيادة السكانية. 
-	عدم وجود تصاميم حضرية تضبط تصنيف المواقع السكنية وتضمن تجانسها مع الإطار العام للمدن والتي من خلالها يتم منع العشوائية في التنفيذ والإستخدام الأمثل للأراضي خصوصا داخل المدن.
-	عدم توفر مايكفي من الأراضي المخصصة للإسكان داخل المدن والتي يمكن أن يقوم المواطنين ببناء مساكن عليها عن طريق القروض الإستثمارية.
-	تأخر مشاريع البنية التحتية عن مواكبة التوسع الحالي في المجال الإسكاني وعدم وجود خطط مستقبلية للبنية التحتية ذات العلاقة المباشرة بالبرامج الإسكانية، وهذا يؤدي لتضييق نطاق المناطق الصالحة لتنفيذ المشاريع الإسكانية في الضواحي وخارج المدن.
-	وجود تجاوزات في المخططات العمرانية القائمة والتنفيذ العشوائي للمساكن خصوصا التي يتم تنفيذها عن طريق المواطنين بطريقة تسئ للمظهرالعام لدول العالم ولاتراعي الظروف البيئية والإجتماعية للمواقع مما يقلل من درجة الإستفادة من الأراضي .

أدوات التنفيذ :/
-	عدم وجود ضوابط تحدد الكفاءة اللازمة للقوى العاملة في مجال البناء في السوق المحلي مع النقص الشديد في الأيدي العاملة في العديد من الدول في هذا المجال والإعتماد الكامل على العمالة الوافدة الغير كفؤة والغير مدربة مما يزيد من فرص البطالة داخل المجتمعات ويؤثر سلبا على الإقتصاد المحلي للدولة.
-	ضعف الشركات والتشاركيات المحلية وإقتصار عملها على المشاريع الصغيرة فقط، إما بسبب عدم وجود مصادر التمويل اللازم أو ضعف الإدارة فيها مما يتيح الفرص للشركات الأجنبية من الدول الأخرى في فرض أسعارها داخل السوق للمشاريع المتوسطة والكبيرة.
-	عدم وجود ضوابط لمواد البناء المتوفرة بالسوق المحلي وتذبذب أسعارها وغياب الصناعات المحلية في العديد من دول العالم التي يمكنها مواكبة التطور السريع في تكنولوجيا البناء بحيث توفر المواد المناسبة بأقل سعر.
-	عدم وجود ضوابط ومواصفات محلية تحدد مستويات جودة التنفيذ وجودة المواد المستخدمة في مجال البناء بالعديد من الدول مما يؤدي في النهاية إلى عدم الإستفادة الكاملة من الأموال المستثمرة في هذا المجال.
-	غياب العنصر الوطني القادر على الإشراف الجيد الذي سيؤدي لتخفيض تكاليف التنفيذ.

مصادر التمويل :/
-	عدم دراسة القروض الإستثمارية بشكل صحيح بحيث يضمن المستثمر إسترجاع أمواله وحصوله على الفوائد المخططة مع إنخفاض متوسط الدخل للمواطن المقترض مما يشكل عبئ كبير عليه وأحيانا لا يتمكن المواطن من سداد القرض الإستثماري مما يؤدي لتراجع نسبة الراغبين في الإقتراض.
-	قلة عدد المشاريع الإسكانية العامة خلال السنوات الأخيرة في العديد من دول العالم.
-	الإستغلال النسبي للسكن الوظيفي بشكل خاطئ وتعرضه للسمسرة والوساطه في بعض الدول العربية والأجنبية.


*طرح لبعض المقترحات لحل مشاكل الإسكان في العالم *

التخطيط :/
-	ضرورة وضع خطة إسكانية شاملة وعملية وتعيين هيئة أو مؤسسة في كل دولة تتمتع بالكفاءة اللازمة لمتابعتها بدقة وتدليل أي عراقيل قد تعترضها.
-	الإهتمام بمخططات المدن وإستحداث مخططات جديدة لمواكبة الإحتياجات المتزايدة في مجال الإسكان بالأخد في الإعتبار احتياجات المناطق النائية ووضع خطط مستقبلية مرحلية لإستيعاب متطلبات الزيادة السكانية داخل العديد من مدن العالم.
-	ضرورة الإهتمام بالتصاميم الحضرية وتصنيف المواقع السكنية بشكل دقيق لضمان تجانس المشاريع الإسكانية مع الإطار العام للمدن والبيئة الموجودة بها ومراعات الظروف البيئية والإجتماعية المحيطة بعا ومنع العشوائية في التنفيذ للحصول على الإستخدام الأمثل للأراضي خصوصا داخل المدن.
-	ضرورة العمل على توفير الأراضي المخصصة للإسكان داخل المدن والتي يمكن أن يقوم المواطنين ببناء مساكن عليها بالإستعانة بالقروض الإستثمارية وذلك عن طريق إعادة مراجعة المخططات في جميع دول العالم وإستحداث تقسيمات سكنية جديدة للأراضي الغير مستغلة أو الأراضي الغير صالحة حاليا للبناء داخل المدن والقرى.
-	الإهتمام بمشاريع البنية التحتية عن طريق صيانة وتوسعة المشاريع القائمة وإستحداث مشاريع جديدة لمواكبة التوسع الحالي في المجال الإسكاني والتركيز على الدراسات وإعداد الخطط المستقبلية للبنية التحتية خصوصا للتقسيمات السكنية المستحدثة بحيت تتبنى الدول تنفيذ مشاريع البنية التحتية والمرافق العامة بهذه المناطق لتشجيع الإستثمار السكني بها.
-	وضع الضوابط اللازمة لضمان الإستغلال الصحيح للسكن الوظيفي في العالم بحيث يؤدي الغرض المخصص له ويساهم بشكل صحيح في حل مشاكل الإسكان في المؤسسات مثل الجامعات والمستشفيات والشركات.

أدوات التنفيذ :/
-	وضع ضوابط تحدد الكفاءة اللازمة للقوى العاملة في مجال البناء في السوق المحلي وتشجيع الأيدي العاملة لمواطني الدولة للدخول في هذا المجال وتقنين دور العمالة الوافدة وتصنيفها وتحديد العناصر الكفؤة منها في هذا المجال حتى يتم إتاحة الفرص للعناصر الوطنية بالدولة للعمل والتقليص من فرص البطالة للدفع بعجلة الإقتصاد الوطني وتقليل التكلفة على المشروع.
-	إعادة النظر في الطريقة المتبعة حاليا في مجالات التدريب الفني والإداري وزيادة الدعم المادي لمعاهد ومراكز التدريب الموجودة حاليا في العالم العربي والأجنبي وتشجيع القطاع الخاص في هذا المجال بهدف التقليل من التكلفة والرفع من مستوى الأيدي العاملة للدولة وتمكينها من منافسة العمالة الوافدة إليها.
-	دعم وتشجيع الشركات والتشاركيات المحلية بالدولة عن طريق تقديم التسهيلات لها وتذليل العقبات التي تواجهها سواء من الجانب المالي أو الفني وتشجيعها على الإندماج الجزئي مع الشركات الوافدة للرفع من مستوى آداء شركاتنا وإكسابها الخبرة اللازمة وتوجيهها نحو الأسلوب الصحيح للإدارة بحيث تتمكن من تنفيذ المشاريع ذات الحجم المتوسط والكبير بالشكل الصحيح مما سيخلق منافسة بينها وبين الشركات الوافدة وذلك سيؤدي لإنخفاض تكاليف التنفيذ.
-	وضع ضوابط تحدد مواصفات مواد البناء بالسوق المحلي بالدول للمساعدة في تثبيت الأسعار داخل السوق، وبالتالي تشجيع عملية الإستثمار في المجال الإسكاني، فمن الضروري مثلا وقف إستيراد المواد الرديئة والغير مطابقة للمواصفات والتي تمتلئ الأسواق المحلية بالعديد من دول العالم بها هذه الأيام.
-	تشجيع المعارض والشركات ومراكز البحوث على تقديم الأفضل من ناحية تكنولوجيا البناء من حيث سهولتها وتناسبها مع البيئة وخلق بدائل أفضل بتكاليف أقل.
-	دعم الصناعة الوطنية في مجال مواد البناء وإستغلال الموارد المحلية من المواد الخام وتشجيعها على الإبتكار للمساهمة في تخفيض تكلفة الإنشاءات ،ووضع ضوابط لإستيراد المواد المتوفرة محليا وذلك لخلق سوق للمنتج المحلي بالدولة مما سيساهم الدفع بعجلة الإقتصاد الوطني والتقليل من التكلفة.
-	وضع ضوابط ومواصفات خاصة بالدولة حديثة تنظم وتحدد مستويات جودة التنفيذ وجودة المواد المستخدمة في مجال البناء مما يضمن الإستفادة القصوى من الأموال المستثمرة في هذا المجال عن طريق إطالة العمر الإفتراضي للمشاريع الإسكانية وزيادة مدة الإستفادة منها وذلك بالإستعانة بالكليات الهندسية والمواصفات العالمية بما يناسب البيئة والسوق داخل الدولة.
-	دعم المكاتب الهندسية وتنظيم أسس عملها وتشجيعها على المساهمة الفعالة في إنجاح الخطط الإسكانية للدولة عن طريق تذليل العقبات أمام المستثمرين وتقديم الإستشارات المفيذة لهم من النواحي الفنية والإقتصادية ودراسات الجدوى مع المحافظة في نفس الوقت على جودة التنفيذ.

مصادر التمويل :/
-	ضرورة دعم قطاع الإسكان من قبل مؤسسات دول العالم وذلك بتخصيص الأموال والآليات اللازمة لدعمها سواء بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر بعد إجراء الدراسات والتخطيط الصحيح لذلك، فمثلا يمكن إعتبار الرفع من مستويات الدخل لشريحة معينة من المجتمع لتمكينهم من الإعتماد على أنفسهم في تنفيذ مساكنهم أو تشجيعهم على الأقتراض أحد طرق الدعم غير المباشر لقطاع الإسكان.
-	التركيز على مبدأ الإستثمار وأن يتفهم المواطن أهمية الإيفاء بما يترتب عليه من إلتزامات مقابل التسهيلات التي تقدمها له الدولة في المجال الإسكاني بما يضمن سير عملية القروض الإستثمارية بشكل صحيح.
-	ضرورة دعم الشركات المحلية المساهمة في مجال الإستثمار العقاري عن طريق تقديم التسهيلات المالية لها، ومنحها الإعفاءات القانونية والضريبية التي تشجعها على الإستثمار بما يخدم القطاع الإسكاني للدولة.
-	يجب دراسة القروض الإستثمارية بشكل صحيح بحيث يضمن المستثمر إسترجاع أمواله وحصوله على الفوائد المخططة مع الأخد بعين الإعتبار متوسط الدخل للمواطن المقترض حسب مستويات الدول بما لا يشكل عبئ كبير عليه حتى يتمكن من سداد القرض.

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## كمال مسعود (4 نوفمبر 2006)

يتعلق موضوع التكاليف بمحاور كثيرة منها التصميم والتنفيذ والادارة والمواصفات والمواد 
فمثلاً عند التصميم لا بد من اتخاذ القرار الصائب الذي يجب أن ينطلق من استراتيجية فاعلة لاختيار المقطع العرضي المناسب المبني على معلومات المرور الحالي والمتوقع وتوفر المواد ونوعها ومصادرها وتكنلوجيا التشييد التي ستطبق ويؤثر هذا في اختيار المقطع العرضي فمثلاً ان اردت اناء طريق جديد هل هو طريق زراعي أو طريق قومي سريع وهل ان كان طريق قومي سريع ستنفذه على مراحل (ردميات ثم تليها بعد سنين طبقات حصوية ثم بعد سنوات اسفلتية) أم ستنفذه بالكامل.
كما تؤثر تكنلوجيا التشييد في اختيار نوع لمعدات المناسبة وهذا حسب بيئة الطريق وتصميمه فأن كان هناك مثلاً بالطريق المقترح مواد كبيرة تحتاج لازالة فهل من الأفضل ازالتها بواسطة حفار واو شيول أو اسكريبر ( loader, screaper, or pachoe) وهنا يدخل دور الادارة الهندسية الفاعل
والنقطة الأخرى يدخل نوع التمويل شيئ اساسي في هذه المسأله فهل يشيد هذا الطريق بتمويل حسب نظام البناء، التشغيل ، التملك ثم التحويل أم بطريقة تسليم المفتاح أم بطريقة التمويل الحكومي عبر المناقصات.
اما المواد فهي تؤثر التكلفة من حيث مواقع المصدر وهل نحتاج لمعالحة المواد المتوفرة ام إلى ترحيل مواد من مكان آخلر وهل من الأفضل استخدام طريق ترابي للترحيل أم علينا تشييد طريق خدمة لنقل هذه المواد إلى موقع الطريق، يجر الذكر أن معالجة تربة السبخة والتربة الطينية بالجير والكيماويات اثبتت جدوى اقتصادية كبيرة تصل لتقليل التكلفة إلى 50 %
عموماً هذه افكار مبعثرة اردت المشاركة به ولنا عودة

كمال


----------



## tbuly (4 نوفمبر 2006)

يراعى عند تقليل التكلفة عدم الإخلال بالمواصفات وبالتالى فإن إنخفاض التكاليف يتطلب الدراسة الدقيقة والمتعمقة لتفاصيل المشروع الغير واضحة والمبهمة والتى قد تتطلب تنفيذ بنود ثانوية غير محددة كما يتطلب الأمر إعداد رقابة محكم لتنفيذ أنشطة المشروع بالمواصفات المطلوبة بأقل تكلفة ممكنة وفى المدة المحددة عن طريق الإلتزام بالبرامج الزمنية . وكذلك تقنين المصاريف الإدارية لأضيق الحدود التى لها دور كبير فى رفع التكلفة . كذلك نظام الأشراف الجيد


----------



## محمد نبيل دعبول (4 نوفمبر 2006)

مع كل تقديري والإعتذار من الزملاء المشاركين أرى أن عبارة خفض تكاليف المشروع غير دقيقة بل أرى أن يكون العنوان (خفض تكاليف المشروع مع الإبقاء على سوية معينة بالمواصفات المطلوبة للمشروع) وأعتقد أن هذا المطلوب حيث خفض التكاليف يمكن أن تكون بخفض السوية المطلوبة للمواصفات أوتصغير حجم المشروع .
وأن كافة المشاركات التي قرأتها تصب وفق هذا العنوان


----------



## عبدالكريم عيسى (4 نوفمبر 2006)

أوافق الاخ كمال على ضرورة مراجعة طبيعة التكاليف من حيث تغيراتها و تأثيرها على المشروع او المنتج قبل الشروع في عملية "القص".
في بعض الآحيان نحتاج الى زيادة التكاليف للحصول على جزء من السوق أو تحقيق نسبة مبيعات على المدى الطويل. ولا شك أن عملية القص أو الزيادة تتناسب مع مرحلة نمو الشركة أو المشروع لتحقيق هدف معين


----------



## طاهر خليفة (4 نوفمبر 2006)

أولا اتقدم بالتحية إلى كل المشاركين
بالنسبة إلى عملية تقليل التكاليف أريد أن أضيف أهمية اختيار الموقع السليم للمشروع بالنسبة لعاملين أساسيين : 
1/ مواقع المواد الخام و تكلفة النقل . 
2/ مواقع التسويق و تكلفة التسويق . 
بالإضافة إلى موقع المشروع بالنسبة للعاملين فيه ، فإذا كان المشروع بعيداً عن سكن العاملين فبالتالي سترتفع بدلات النقل و لذلك نلاحظ في المشاريع الكبيرة أنها تعطي الأولوية للقرب من المواد الخام و مواقع التسويق و تعمل على حل إشكالية العاملين بإنشاء سكن خاص بهم قريب من المشروع


----------



## elc_1003 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​انا ارى انه من اهم ما يشعل الكثير من الناس تقليل التكاليف و هو ما جعلكم تختارون مثل هذا الموضوع .
لا اريد الإطالة لكنني ادرس في مجال الكهرباء و أود ان يأتي اليوم الذي يستغني كل منزل عن شركة الكهرباء كمثال .
و ان ياخذ الغاز من خزان داخل المنزل و ان يتصل لاسلكيا دون الحاجه لدفع رسوم دورية .
لا أعلم هل هي أمنيات ام ماذا ؟


----------



## hassansony2005 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*تقليل التكاليف*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد,
بالنسبة لهذا الموضوع فيجب ان نبدأ من الاساس اي عندما نقرر البداية بمشروع جديد يجب ان نحدد ماهيه متطلبات العمل ونحسب المساحات ونقسم هندسيا ونضع في بالنا رؤية مسبقة للمكان قبل العمل,
بعد ذلك نرى حاجتنا من المواد الاولية ونحسب امكانيتنا وعلى هذا الاساس تحسب التكاليف فيجب البدء بخطوات هي :
1- جودة المادة الاولية المستعملة .
2- كلفة المادة الاولية .
3- الايدي العاملة .
4- هل يمكن استخدام مادة ارخص بدل اخرى ولكن بنفس الجودة .
5- عندما تكون الحاجة الى المادة او الغرض قليلة نسبيا فيمكن استخدام مواد ارخص .

أرجو ان اكون قد ساعدت ولو قليلا في الموضوع واعذروني على الاطالة .
اخوكم المهندس حسن عصام ناصر


----------



## المهندس قاسم (4 نوفمبر 2006)

سؤال لايجاب عليه إلا بجواب علمي واحد 
*
تطبيق الهندسة القيمية ومنهجيتها !!!!*

فلماذا نبحث عن مجهول مع إن العلم والتجربة قد جعله معلوما وممارسا بالفعل ونجح 100 %
دون التاثير علي الجودة !!!!


----------



## صناعة المعمار (4 نوفمبر 2006)

المهندس قاسم قال:


> سؤال لايجاب عليه إلا بجواب علمي واحد
> *
> تطبيق الهندسة القيمية ومنهجيتها !!!!*
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم اخي م. قاسم

نعم وجدت أنك تطرقت للموضوع في اقسام اخرى ارجو منك ان تعرفنا هنا ايضا بالمفهوم وكيفية التطبيق ويمكن ان تقتبس مما طرحت سابقا حتى لا نثقل عليك الف شكر

شكرا لكم جميعا على روح العطااااااااااااااء الله يحماكم


----------



## electrichuman (4 نوفمبر 2006)

اعتقد ان المنتج وتكلفته يعتمدان على حاجة السوق وتفرده فمثلا المشروع الناجح لايقاس بمقدار التكاليف ولكن بمقدار الربحية واسم الماركة التي يعملها المنتج هو من اكبر الارباح.
اعتقد وضحت وجهة النظر


----------



## احمد العقاد (4 نوفمبر 2006)

قبل الخوض فى كيف نتقتل التكاليف لابد ان ندير عملنا بانفسنا وهذا المبداء اذا طبق ابحث فى باقى التكاليف وهذا ماتوصلت اليه طيلة حياتى والله يوفقكم


----------



## midors (4 نوفمبر 2006)

فعلا هناك نوعان من التكاليف فى اى صناعة ففى صناعة تكرير البترول مثلا يوجد
1 -تكاليف ثابتة مثل ثمن الاجهزة والمعدات -ثمن الارض -التكاليف الادارية وهذة التكاليف الثابتة تخفض عن طريق حسن اختيار الموردين
2- تكاليف متغيرة مثل ثمن الطاقة والمياة والمواد الخام ويجب دراسة هذة التكاليف مع المبيعات لتحديد افضل معدل انتاج


----------



## عبدالله8 (5 نوفمبر 2006)

بواسطة تطبيق الاساليب الاداارية و الهندسية ... مثلاً

الهندسة القيمية Value Engineering 
استخدام ادوات الجودة الشاملة 
6 سيقما

وغيرها ،،،،

ايجاد طبعاً البدائل للمواد و تبسيط العمليات الادارية والفنية لتقليل الوقت و المال.



اخ فتوح ... اشكر لك مجهوداتك.. وعدتني في السابق بالحصول على دراسات و تطبيقات واقعية للجودة في بعض المنشأت.

أرجو ارشادي بكيفية الحصول عليها.


تقبل تحياتي الخالصة

شكراً


----------



## amah652002 (5 نوفمبر 2006)

يتم تقليل التكاليف لأي مشروع صغير أم كبير بإتباع المواصفات القياسية standerd , codوتعليمات الجودة وبدون إفتاءات أو فهلوة أو ماشي الحال أو معلهشي أو كبر دماغك ..........إلخ هذه المصطلحات التي يجب أن تختفي من حياتنا .


----------



## wad ibrahim (5 نوفمبر 2006)

اولا أخى كل مرة تتحفنا بموضوع غاية فى الاهمية 
لست بذى باع طويل فى هذا ولكن أرى ان حصر الاحتياجات الفعلية للمشروع وحسن ادارة القوى العاملة والبعد عن الترف الهندسى من أهم المفاتيح لذلك.


----------



## سالم الحربي (5 نوفمبر 2006)

*الهندسة القيمية ودورها في خفض التكاليف*

الاخوة الاعزاء 
كل عام وانتم بخير ،،،
حقيقة اشكر صاحب فكرة موضوع هذا الاسبوع وأحببت المشاركة بملخص عن الهندسة القيمية منقول من محاضرة للدكتور / عبدالعزير اليوسفي ، وهو من اوائل من عمل في هذا المجال وشارك في العديد من الندوات عن هذا الموضوع ,,,,,,,,,, اترككم مع المحاضرة .

مفهوم الهندسة القيمية 

إن منهج الهندسة القيمية من أهم وأحدث هذه البرامج والتي تم تطبيقها الآن في الكثير من البلاد المتقدمة تقنيا وتطبق حاليا في دول مجلس التعاون منذ ما يزيد على العشرين سنة. تعرف الهندسة القيمية بأنها " جهد جماعي منظم لأجل تحليل وظائف المشروع ومطابقتها لأهداف ومتطلبات المالك والمستفيد ومن ثم ابتكار بدائل تؤدي تلك الوظائف وتحقق الأهداف بأقل تكاليف ممكنة دون الإخلال بالجودة والوظائف الأساسية" . فهي تقنية حديثة وعلم منهجي معروف أثبتت مكانتها لأنها تساعد على تقليل التكلفة وتحسين الجودة في آن واحد. 

إن أسلوب الهندسة القيمية هو أسلوب علمي مدروس أصبح مستخدما بفعالية من قبل الكثير من الشركات والمؤسسات الهندسية العالمية والمحلية. ونجاحها يعود إلى أنها تسهل على المالك اتخاذ القرار وتساعده على الحصول على أكبر عائد مادي وفي نفس الوقت تحقيق الأهداف والمهام المطلوبة مع مراعاة الحصول على الوظائف التي يرغبها المالك مثل الجمال والبيئة والسلامة والمرونة وغيرها من العوامل الهامة التي تفي أو تفوق توقعات المالك والمستفيد .

*أسباب زيادة التكاليف الغير ضرورية ورداءة الجودة*

هناك الكثير من الأخطاء التي وقعت وتقع في معظم المشروعات الإنشائية في جميع المراحل وخصوصا في المراحل الأولى ومن النادر الحصول على عمل إنشائي متكامل يرضي المالك والمستفيد. ونتج من هذه الأخطاء تكاليف زائدة وتكاليف غير ضرورية. ولا يزال هناك الكثير من العوامل التي تساعد على رداءة القيمية. إن هذه العوامل (موضحة أدناه ) تعتبر عقبات في طريق الحصول على القيمة الجيدة وأن أفضل طريقة للتغلب هذه العقبات هي استخدام أسلوب العمل الجماعي المتبع في الهندسة القيمية بواسطة فريق عمل متعدد التخصصات مكون من جميع الأطراف ذات العلاقة.

إن الاستغلال الأمثل للموارد هو مطلب تزداد الحاجة له يوماً بعد يوم لأن معظمها إن لم يكن جميعها قابل للنضوب ويزداد الطلب عليها باضطراد. ومن أجل هذا يصبح تطبيق منهج الهندسة القيمية على المشروعات والخدمات وغيرها مطلب ملح للبقاء في ظل المنافسة العالمية الشديدة . وخصوصا إذا علمنا أن هناك الكثير من العوامل التي تساهم في زيادة التكاليف الغير ضرورية ورداءة الجودة والقيمة معا، ومنها:- 
•	غياب المواصفات المحلية 
• قلة المعلومات (الأهداف ، المتطلبات ، التكاليف)
• المبالغة في أسس التصميم والمعايير
• المبالغة في معامل الأمان ( ( Safety Factors
• عدم الاستفادة من التقنيات الحديثة.
• ضعف العلاقات والتنسيق بين الجهات المعنية باتخاذ القرار
• عدم تقدير وتحديد التكلفة في البداية 
• الاعتماد على الفرضيات دون الحقائق
• التركيز على التكلفة الأولية وليس التكلفة الكلية.
• ضيق الوقت المتاح للدارسات والتصميم 

منهج الهندسة القيمية
الهندسة القيمية أو إدارة القيمة هو أسلوب منهجي فعال لحل المشكلات (Problem Solving Methodology) ثبتت جدواها في معظم بلاد العالم المتقدمة، حيث أنها تركز في البداية على الفعالية (Effectiveness) عن طريق تحليل الوظيفة (Function) أو الوظائف المطلوب تحقيقها وتحديد الأهداف والاحتياجات والمتطلبات والرغبات (Goals, Objectives, Needs, Requirements and Desires) ومن ثم تبحث في الكفاءة (Efficiency) عبر تحديد معايير الجودة (Quality) التي تجعل من المنتج أكثر قبولا، و أخيرا تسعى للحصول على ذلك بأوفر التكاليف الممكنة. والتكاليف هنا يعنى بها التكاليف الكلية (Life Cycle Cost, LCC) وليس التكاليف الأولية فقط. 

توطين الهندسة القيمية
الآن عودة إلى بداية الحديث وتقديم البراهين العلمية والعملية الخاصة بتوطين الهندسة القيمية .... بالأرقام :
1-	تم حتى الآن تأليف ثلاث (3) كتب باللغة العربية عن الهندسة القيمية وجميعها مؤلفة من قبل ثلاث مهندسين خليجيين.
2-	تدرس نظرية الهندسة القيمية الآن في خمس (5) جامعات ومعاهد علمية.
3-	أكثر من سبعين (70) مهندس خليجي حصل على شهادات مهنية في الهندسة القيمية. ويعتبر هذا أنجاز متميز للمهندس الخليجي، حيث أن عدد المتخصصين الخليجيين يمثل أكثر من 10% من المتخصصين على مستوى العالم البالغ عددهم حتى الآن 670 مختص.
4-	تم إنشاء ست (6) برامج للهندسة القيمية في القطاعين الحكومي والخاص.
5-	زاد الإقبال على تعلم الهندسة القيمية حيث تقام الدورات التدريبية في الهندسة القيمية بمعدل 20-25 دورة سنويا.
6- أصبحت الدراسات القيمية تطبق على المشروعات الهندسية وفي برامج التشغيل والصيانة وفي العمليات الإدارية بمعدل 50-70 دراسة سنويا. ومنذ أول تطبيق لها في منطقة الخليج عام 1978، تم إجراء أكثر من سبعمائة (700) دراسة هندسة قيمية نتج عنها تحسين في جودة المشروعات الهندسية مع الحصول على وفر زاد على بليوني (2) دولار أمريكي.
هذه الإحصائيات جعلت دول مجلس التعاون تأتي في المرحلة الثالثة من حيث تطبيق الهندسة القيمية بعد الولايات المتحدة واليابان .


----------



## محمد فوزى (5 نوفمبر 2006)

تعتبر الربحية هى الهدف الأساسى للمنشآت الصناعية وتتحقق الربحية بأحدى الطرق التالية
1- زيادة المبيعات 
2- زيادة الإنتاجية
3- خفض التكاليف
وبالنظر الى الصعوبة التى تواجهها زيادة المبيعات مثل وجود منافسين وكذلك محدودية السوق بالإضافة الى المصاريف التى تتبع تحقيق ذلك .
وإذا إتجهنا إلى زيادة الإنتاجية فيواجهنا القدرة الإنتاجية للمصنع production capaciy فإذا تغلبنا عليها بإنشاء خطوط جديدة لزم الأمر إستثمارات مالية جديدة

أما خفض التكاليف فهو موضوع يمكن تطبيقه داخل المصنع بدون الصعوبات السابقة
طرق خفض التكاليف :
1- جدول معدل الإستهلاك
وهو عبارة عن جدول تقوم الإدارة الفنية أو الإنتاجية بإنشاؤه بناء على حسابات استهلاك الإنتاج التجريبى
ثم يتم تعديله فى الإنتاج الكمى وعناصر الجدول هى 
رقم الصنف - اسم الصنف - وحدة الإستهلاك- العبوة - معدل استهلاك المنتج الواحد/ او الإستهلاك اليومى - وعند تعدد المنتجات يكتب استهلاك كل نوع على حدة
تقوم إدارة التخطيط بمراقبة الصرف وفق المعدلات وتعديلاتها

2- نظام الإقتراحات
وهو عبارة عن تفعيل المشاركة للعاملين على خطوط الإنتاج لوضع مقترحاتهم لخفض التكاليف فى صورة مكتوبة يتم دراستها وتنفيذها بواسطة لجنة مكونة لهذا الغرض وتسمى هذه الطريق فى النظام اليابانى kaizen كما يتم رصد جوائز لأصحاب الإقتراحات الفائزة
3- نظام value engineerig
وهو نظام يعتبر ان الوقت = المال وهى معادلة غربية تطبق بكل جدية بالدول المتقدمة 
تقوم لجنة مشكلة لخفض التكاليف الإنتاجية بكتابة كل المراحل التى يمر بها المنتج من المادة الخام الى التسليم للمخازن كمنتج نهائى ووضع تقييم لهذه العمليات بحسب أهميتها كالتالى
* اعمال يمكن الإستغناء عنها
** مواد وخامات يمكن الإستغناء
*** اعمال يمكن اسنادها لآخرين 
**** اعمال اساسية 
ثم تقوم اللجنة بإلغاء الأعمال التى يمكن الإستغناء عنها وإعادة توزيع العمليات وحساب المبالغ التى تم توفيرها سواء من توفير مواد او زيادة انتاجية وتقيم تقرير بذلك للإدارة العليا
أرجو ان أكون وفقت فى ايصال الفكرة 

إليكم بعض نماذج مقترحات خفض التكلفة فى المصانع:

1- تخفيض إستهلاك الكهرباء عن طريق إطفاء المصابيح فى الأماكن الإنتاجية فى اوقات الراحة اثناء اليوم وكذلك فى الأماكن التى ليس بها عمال مثل الخطوط الآلية مع إعادة الدراسة لمسألة شدة الإستضاءة التى يحتاجها كل موقع كذلك أستخدام محولات موفرة للطاقة الكهربية .

2- رفع مستوى الجودة لأى منتج يقلل من المرفوضات وبالتالى تخفيض التكاليف

3- التفكير فى تعميم استخدام بعض الأصناف على كل أنواع المنتجات comonization


اليكم نموذج آخر لخفض التكاليف
4-يمكن استخدام شبكة حاسب آلى داخل الشركة / المصنع لتداول المعلومات بدلا من الاوراق المطبوعة 
كذلك يمكن استخدام كاميرا digital لتداول صور المعدات والمنتجات السليمة والمعيبة بواسطة الكمبيوتر

اليكم نموذج آخر خفض التكاليف
5-البدائل
يمكن البدء فى مشروع استخدام البدائل لتخفيض التكاليف وهو عبارة عن وضع جدول بالخامات المستخدمة بالمصنع مثل حديد بأنواعة - بلاستيك - زيوت .........ويتم دراسة امكانية تبديل انواع بأخرى اقل سعرا مع اشتراط عدم التأثير على جودة المنتج مثل استخدام بلاستيك بدلا من الحديد .
كذلك دراسة بدائل الطاقة مثل استخدام الغاز الطبيعى بدلا من الكيروسين فى الافران .

6 -نموذج آخر لخفض التكاليف
الإختيار الأمثل :
عند اختيار معدة او اداة قياس او برنامج software يجب مراعاة متطلبات التشغيل بحيث لا يتم اختيار معدات او برامج overspcs فمثلا اذا كنت من خلال برنامج excel تستطيع تسجيل بيانات المنتج افضل من شراء برنامج مكلف
او اذا كنت تحتاج معدة لعمل 4 عمليات فلا تشترى معدة تستطيع اجراء 6 او 7 عمليات

اليكم نموذج آخر لخفض التكاليف
7- الصيانة الوقائية
تعتبر جداول الصيانة الوقائية preventive maintenance اسلوب حديث لتقليل التكاليف بدلا من الإعتماد على صيانة الأعطالbrakedwon maintenance 
الصيانة الوقائية يمكن تقسيمها إلى يومية - اسبوعية - شهرية - 3 اشهر- 6 اشهر- سنوية
مع وضع تعليمات لكل معدة ويوضح بها نوع الصيانة والإجراءات الواجب تنفيذها والأدوات المستخدمة لكل نوع.

8-اليكم نموذج لخفض التكاليف
بعض الشركات تقوم بالإستغناء عن العمالة المدربة فى حالة إدخال معدات آلية لتخفيض التكلفة والأفضل هو استغلال هذه العمالة فى اضافة انشطة جديدة كانت مكلفة كتجهيز خامات او تشغيلها بدلا من المورد الخارجى

9- نموذج لخفض التكاليف
تعدد الموردين
يمكن عمل نظام تنافسى لتعدد الموردين لمدخلات الإنتاج وتوزيع الحصص عليهم وفق اولوية من يعطى عروض سعرية افضل يأخذ حصة توريد اكبر فتنشأ المنافسة لصالح الشركة التى تعمل بها


----------



## z062 (5 نوفمبر 2006)

*تقليل تكاليف المشروع*

الشكر الجزيل لكل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع***ولكن اريد ان اضيف نقطة هامة ذكرها بعض الاخوان وهى ان لا تكون تقليل تكاليف المشروع على حساب الجودة ولا ننسى انه يوجد فى بعض الاحيان ظروف قاهرة تلعب دور كبير فى زيادة تكلفة المشروعnt


----------



## محمود عصام الدين (5 نوفمبر 2006)

ناقشنا الأنواع الرئيسية
كيف تنافس بتخفيض التكلفة

للميزة التنافسية و هي انخفاض التكلفة و تميز المنتجات. نناقش هنا وسائل الوصول إلى قلة التكلفة. قد يظن البعض أن الشركة التي تريد أن تكون أقل تكلفة من مثيلاتها فعليها أن تقلل الإنفاق والاستثمار. هذا ليس صحيحا ولكن عليها أن توجه الإنفاق والاستثمار بحيث تقل تكلفة المنتج فقد تستثمر هذه الشركة في أتمتة الإنتاج لأن هذا يؤدي إلى تقليل تكلفة وحدة المنتج. هناك أساليب عامة لتقليل التكلفة وهي 
اقتصاديات (وفورات) الحجم: من المعلوم أن تكلفة المنتج تقل كلما زاد حجم الإنتاج لأن التكلفة الثابتة يتم توزيعها على حجم الإنتاج وبالتالي تقل قيمة التكلفة الثابتة لوحدة المنتج. فلو كانت القيمة الكلية للتكلفة الثابتة هي 1000 جنيه فإن التكلفة الثابتة للوحدة هي 10 جنيهات في حالة إنتاج 100 وحدة، وتقل التكلفة الثابتة للوحدة إلى 5 جنيهات في حالة إنتاج 200 وحدة. بالطبع هذا لا يعني زيادة الإنتاج بغض النظر عن حجم الطلب لأن هذا سيزيد تكلفة التخزين وتكلفة المنتجات التالفة ويضعف قدرة الشركة على سرعة الاستجابة لمتغيرات السوق. ولكن المؤسسة التي تحاول تبني استراتيجية التكلفة المنخفضة عليها أن تسعى إلى زيادة حصتها في السوق بما يصل بالإنتاج إلى الطاقة القصوى

للوصول إلى وفورات الحجم فإن بعض الشركات تندمج لتكوين شركة واحدة حتى يتم توزيع تكلفة تطوير منتج جديد وتكلفة التسويق على كم مبيعات أكبر وبالتالي تقل تكلفة المنتج بما يسمح بتحقيق أرباح أو زيادتها. كذلك قد تتجه بعض الشركات لعمل تحالف (اتحاد) استراتيجي مع شركة منافسة لتحقيق مصلحة مشتركة مثل شراء المواد الخام للشركتين معا لأن هذا يزيد من القدرة على التفاوض مع الموردين، أو إنشاء موقع إلكتروني كمشترك للشراء مثل الموقع الذي أنشأته الشركات الأمريكية لصناعة السيارات (كوفيسنت). كذلك انظر إلى اتحاد ستار لشركات الطيران والذي يقلل من تكلفة الشركات المشتركة حيث لا يلزمها أن يكون لها رحلات عديدة في كل الأماكن لأن عملاءه يمكن أن يستقلوا أي رحلة من رحلات أي شركة في الاتحاد 
لاحظ أن حجم الإنتاج الكبير له مساوؤه مثل الخسائر الفادحة عند انخفاض حجم الطلب لأن التكلفة الثابتة الكبيرة يتم تحميلها في هذه الحالة على عدد قليل من وحدات الإنتاج. كذلك فإن حجم الإنتاج الكبير يعني تقليل المرونة في الاستجابة إلى رغبات العميل وكذلك يجعل هناك صعوبة في إنتاج منتجات بمواصفات مختلفة. هذا مثال يوضح فائدة وجود استراتيجيه فإن كنت تنافس على أساس التكلفة المنخفضة فأنت تفضل إنتاج حجم كبير، أم إن كنت تنافس عن طريق التميز وإنتاج مواصفات مختلفة لإرضاء شرائح مختلفة فإنك تهتم بالمرونة وقد يناسبك حجم إنتاج أصغر 
اقتصاديات (وفورات) المجال: عندما تعمل شركة في عدة مجالات متشابهة فإنها تتمتع بوفورات المجال أي الوفورات التي تحدث بسبب اشتراك مجموعة خدمات أو منتجات في مجال واحد كمثل مقهي انترنت وكتابة رسائل وتدريب على الحاسب فإن نفس الأجهزة تستخدم لهذه الأغراض المختلفة. جدير بالذكر أن هذا قد يؤدي إلى عدم التركيز على أي من هذه المجالات وكذلك قد يؤدي ذلك إلى عدم اقتناع العميل بالخدمة المتنوعة التي تشعر بعدم التخصص. ما يعنينا هنا أن المؤسسة أن المؤسسة التي تريد ان تنافس عن طريق التكلفة المنخفضة فإن عليها أن تحاول استخدام وفورات المجال إذا كان لديها منتجات أو خدمات في نفس المجال. وهذا قد يحدث بين مجموعة شركات عن طريق الاشتراك في الدعاية وبالتالي تقليل تكلفة الدعاية لكل شركة وهذا ملاحظ في الإعلانات التلفزيونية التي تعلن عن منتجين غير متنافسين ولكن لهم علاقة ما ببعضهم مثل الإعلانات المشتركة للغسالات والمنظفات. هذا الأسلوب يفيد أيضا المؤسسات الصغيرة جدا حيث يمكنها من الوصول إلى عدد كبير من الناس بتكلفة ممكنة بالنسبة لهذه المؤسسات. كذلك قد تشترك مجموعة شركات في عملية التوزيع أو مندوبي المبيعات 
اقتصاديات (وفورات) التعلم: عندما نبدأ في إنتاج منتج جديد فإننا نتعلم خطوات الإنتاج قبل بدء الإنتاج ولكن التعلم لا يتوقف فإننا نكتسب مهارات ونتفهم أسباب عيوب المنتج كلما أنتجنا عدد أكبر من هذا المنتج وبالتالي فنحن نتعلم بمرور الزمن. هذا التعلم يؤدي إلى انخفاض واضح في تكلفة الوحدة. إذن فقدرة المؤسسة على التعلم المبكر تؤدي إلى قدرتها على تخفيض التكلفة وبالتالي فالشركة التي بدأت في إنتاج نفس المنتج منذ سنة تكون تكلفتها أقل من الشركة التي تبدأ هذا العام (بافتراض استخدام نفس التكنولوجيا). كذلك فإن المؤسسة التي لديها القدرة على التعلم بسرعة وعلى نقل الخبرات بين العاملين ستصل إلى تكلفة أقل أسرع من مثيلتها التي بدأت الإنتاج في نفس الوقت. كلما زاد حجم المبيعات وبالتالي حجم الإنتاج كلما أسرعنا بالتعلم لأننا سننتج وحدات أكثر في فترة أقل . 
تكنولوجيا الإنتاج: أحد وسائل تخفيض التكلفة هو الاستثمار في بناء وشراء تكنولوجيا تؤدي إلى تخفيض التكلفة. التكنولوجيا الحديثة تساعد على تحسين كفاءة العملية الإنتاجية وبالتالي تقليل التكلفة. قد تساعد التكنولوجيا الحديثة على تقليل زمن إنتاج وحدة المنتج وبالتالي تقليل تكلفة العمالة أو قد تؤدي إلى استخدام طاقة كهربية أقل أو تساعد في تقليل الفاقد من المواد الخام. بالطبع استخدام تكنولوجيا حديثة يتطلب من العاملين تعلم أساليب جديدة وبالتالي يستصحبه تكلفة التعلم والتي ينبغي أن تؤخذ في الاعتبار إذا كان التوفير من التكنولوجيا الحديثة قليلا. كذلك يجب دراسة الفائدة الحقيقية من التكنولوجيا الحديثة وعدم التسرع باقتنائها بدون دراسة حقيقية فمثلا المصنع الذي يعمل خمس ساعات من ساعات العمل الثمان لن يوفر شيئا إذا أنتج نفس الكمية في ثلاث ساعات 
تغيير التكنولوجيا قد يحتاج إلى تغييرات في المنظمة نفسها أو في الهيكل التنظيمي أو تخصصات العاملين أو مسئولياتهم وبالتالي لابد أن ننجح في القيام بهذه التغييرات حتى نستفيد من استخدام تكنولوجيا حديثة. أحيانا يغفل المدير عن أبعاد تطبيق تكنولوجيا جديدة وضرورة الإعداد لذلك بإشراك العاملين في دراسة هذه التكنولجيا وتدريب العاملين ودراسة المشاكل المتوقعة ودراسة الصعوبات التي واجهت الشركات التي سبقتنا في تطبيق هذه التكنولوجيا ودراسة تأثير هذه التكنولوجيا على الهيكل التنظيمي وأسلوب العمل 
تصميم العمل: يمكن تحقيق كفاءة أكثر للعمليات عن طريق إعادة تصميمها والذي قد يصاحب استخدام تكنولوجيا حديثة أو يكون باستخدام نفس التكنولوجيا. يوجد دائما فواقد في العمليات وهذه الفواقد يمكن تقليلها بتحليل العملية جيدا ودراسة سبل تحسينها. فمثلا قد نستطيع تقليل وقت إنتاج الوحدة بإعادة تنظيم العملية الإنتاجية وذلك قد يكون بالاستغناء عن بعض الأعمال المكررة أو دمج عمليتين في عملية واحدة أو تنظيم تدفق الخامات بشكل منتظم أو تبسيط العمل أو وضع الأدوات في مكان قريب من العامل وهكذا 
أحيانا تذهب إلى ميكانيكي السيارات فتجد أنه يستغرق وقتا طويلا في البحث عن بعض الأدوات نتيجة لعدم تنظيمه أو وجودها في مكان بعيد عن متناول يده – هل يمكن إعادة تنظيم المكان بحيث يوفر هذا الميكانيكي وقته. رأيت في الولايات المتحدة الطبيب يعمل بأسلوب مختلف عن الأسلوب المعتاد لدينا فمثلا طبيب العيون يوجد لديه عدة غرف للكشف والممرضة تقوم بأعمال الكشف البسيطة مثل فحص العين وقياس ضغط العين وتكتب النتائج وتعطيها للطبيب الذي يأتي إلى المريض لعمل الدور الذي لا تستطيع الممرضة القيام به وبالتالي يأخذ وقتا قصيرا مع المريض ثم ينتقل إلى المريض في الغرفة المجاورة وهكذا. وبالتالي فهذا الطبيب يستغل معظم وقته في القيام بعمله الأساسي فهو لا ينتظر المريض حتى يجلس ويستريح ويقوم بالجلوس في مكان الكشف وربما خلع بعض ملابسه. كثير من العمليات يمكن إعادة هندستها بحيث نزيد من كفاءتها 
تصميم المنتج: يمكن تصميم المنتج بحيث يحقق نفس الوظيفة ولكن بتكلفة إنتاج أقل. فمثلا يمكن محاولة توحيد كثير من الأجزاء بحيث تنتج هذه الأجزاء بحجم كبير ثم تستخدم في منتجات عديدة. كذلك يمكن تصميم المنتج بحيث يسهل تجميعه أو بحيث يمكن الاستغناء عن بعض الأجزاء أو بحيث يسهل تشغيل الأجزاء وهكذا. كذلك قد نجد مواد تؤدي نفس الوظيفة وتكون تكلفتها أقل. يمكن تصميم الخدمات كذلك بحيث تكون تكلفتها أقل فمثلا يمكن تصميم مكان الانتظار بحيث يسع عدد أكبر من العملاء (بالطبع بما لا يتسبب في شعورهم بالضيق) ويمكن أن يتم تحديد المواعيد مسبقا وجعل مكان الانتظار صغيرا جدا لأنه عادة لا ينتظر سوى شخص أو اثنين وكذلك يمكن تصميم المكان بحيث يسهل تنظيفه وحراسته وصيانته 
تكلفة المواد والعمالة وخلافه: تقليل تكلفة المواد والخامات والطاقة وخلافه هي أحد الأسباب الرئيسية لتقليل التكلفة. بينما تبدو تكلفة هذه الأشياء ثابتة فإنها تختلف من شركة لأخرى ويمكن اتباع أساليب معينة لتقليلها. فمثلا التحالف مع شركة مماثلة لشراء الخامات الرئيسية كجهة واحدة يمكننا من قدرة أفضل على التفاوض حيث أن حجم مشتريات الشركتين أفضل من حجم إنتاج شركة واحدة. كذلك فإن اختيار مكان المشروع قد يمكننا من تقليل تكلفة نقل المواد أو الحصول على مواد أرخص أو عمالة أقل تكلفة. التحالف مع موردين لمدة طويلة يمكننا من الحصول على أسعار أفضل أو جودة أفضل أو كلاهما لأن المورد في هذه الحالة يكون حريصا على هذا التعاقد طويل المدى والذي يضمن له حجم مبيعات معين لعدة سنوات 
استغلال الطاقة الإنتاجية: القدرة على استغلال الطاقة الإنتاجية يقلل تكلفة الوحدة كذلك فإن القدرة على موائمة الطاقة الإنتاجية لحجم الطلب يقلل التكلفة. عند انخفاض الطلب قد تتمكن الشركات التي تتخلص من الطاقة الإنتاجية الزائدة بسرعة من تحقيق ميزة انخفاض التكلفة عن غيرها 
الكفاءة العامة للمؤسسة لتقليل التكلفة: كفاءة إدارة الشركة تؤثر على نجاح تقليل التكلفة. بعض الشركات تنجح في أن تجعل تقليل التكلفة ثقافة لدى العاملين وتحفزهم على اقتراح الأفكار التي تؤدي إلى تقليل التكلفة وتكافؤهم على تقليل التكلفة 
كيف يمكن تطبيق هذه الأساليب؟ يمكن توضيح هذه الخطوات باختصار كما يلي 
أ- يتم دراسة تكلفة كل عملية من عمليات سلسلة القيمة (كما يسميها بورتر) : توريد الخامات والأجزاء، التخزين، البحوث والتطوير والتصميم، التصنيع، التجميع، الاختبار والفحص، تخزين المنتجات، التسويق والبيع، التوزيع، خدمة ما بعد البيع وخدمة الموزعين
ب- تحديد العمليات التي لها أكثر تكلفة فأحيانا تكون الخامات تشكل النسبة الأكبر من التكلفة وأحيانا تكون العمالة
ت- تحديد تـكلفة كل عملية مقارنة بشركات مثيلة إن أمكن ذلك
ث- تحديد وسائل تقليل التكلفة لكل عملية
ج- تحديد فرص تقليل التكلفة
ح- تحديد الخطوات التنفيذية ومتابعة التنفيذ
احذر الآتي 
أ- الأخطاء في تقدير التكلفة بسبب تقارير غير دقيقة
ب- التركيز على تقليل التكلفة بما يجعل المنتج غير مقبولا لدى العميل
ت- عدم إشراك العاملين والاستماع لأفكارهم فإن العاملين يكون لديهم القدرة على الإتيان بأفكار عظيمة لتقليل التكلفة
ث- تقليل الاستثمار الذي يؤدي إلى تقليل التكلفة
ج- تقليل الإنفاق بشكل يؤدي إلى أضرار أكثر على المدى البعيد مثل عدم الإنفاق على صيانة المعدات حيث يؤدي إلى انهيار المعدات على المدى البعيد
ح- إرضاء النفس بأن التكلفة تقل عن طريق تحاليل


----------



## حسن الياسري (5 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز
بارك الله في جهودكا المبذولة ..ولكن تبقى المسألة نسبية ومرهونة بظروف كل مشروع..وشكرا


----------



## Sa'ad (5 نوفمبر 2006)

يمكن تقلليل الكلفه لمشروع معين باعداد تصميم انشائي مثالي له مثلا تجنب سقوف تعمل one way slab وكذا للاسس ..ندرس فرق الكلفه فيما لو صمم كاساس شريطي او كاساس منفرد وكذلك بتصنيف فقرات المشروع ابتداءا بطريقه تضمن الحصول على جدول تقدم عمل جيد


----------



## عمار هاني بشير (5 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا المنتدى الجميل والمواضيع الاجمل انا مع راي الاساتذة الذين قالوا بضرورة عمل الدراسة الجيدة المسبقة للمشروع والاختيار الجيد للمواد الانشائية مع الادارة الخبيرة للمشروع والالتزام بجدول تقدم العمل وانشاء لجنة تتولى متابعة اسعارالسوق اضافة الى الاجتماع الدوري بين المصممين والمنفذين .ودمتم بخير


----------



## yahyajasim (5 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك اخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع الشيق
من اجل تخفيض التكاليف لا مشروع يجب التوقف عند عدة نقاط من ظمنها
1- دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية للمشروع
2- اعداد دراسة اولية للمشروع
3- اعداد تصاميم متكاملة للمشروع وفقا للمواصفات العالمية


----------



## سعد الحارثي (5 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ونشكر القائمين على هذا المواضيع التي تضفي بعض المعلومات الهامة التي نستفيد فيها في حياتنا العملية
و كما هو معلوم إن المشاريع الناجحة لا تبنى من فراغ ,و إذا أطلعنا على كيفية دراسة المشاريع في الشركات الكبرى نجد أن المسؤولين في وضع ميزانية هذه المشاريع يدرسونها إلى مدة تصل إلى ستة اشهر على الأقل من حيث تكلفة هذا المشروع و تكلفة الصيانة و التشغيل . فهم يعملون على إنتقاء الخيارات ذات التكلفة الأقل بإستخدام Present worth Analysis أو
Future Worth Analysis التي تساعد على إختيار المشروع ذو التكلفة الأقل مع أخذ الإعتبار بالجودة فلذلك لو تم تطبيق هذا التحليل حتى لو على المشاريع الصغيرة


----------



## hassanzm (5 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام عليكم اولا 
مشكورين علي طرح هذا الموضوع الجميل ونظرتي الاهتمام بالعائد من هذة التكاليف هل تم دراسة العوائد قبل ان نضع الكلف ام لا اهم شي لنجاح هذا الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## ALKIRK (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*تخفيض التكاليف*

زملائي الأعزاء, الموضوع الذي تم طرحه موضوع هام وحساس جدا" وأشكر جميع من شارك فيه ولكن لدي تعليق صغير وهو:
المثال الذي تم طرحه يدخل تحت موضوع البرمجه بالتكاليف الدنيا ويعني إيجاد النشاطات المؤثرة (الحرجة جدا" )ومن ثم دراسة زيادة الكلفة مقابل تخفيض مدة التنفيذ أو تغيير المسار الحرج بتغيير مخطط تنفيذ المشروع وإعادة الدراسة ومقارنة القرارات التالية إبقاء مدة التنفيذ كما هي بسبب صغر قيمة الغرامة المترتبة على التأخير مقارنة بإسراع التنفيذ أو العكس مع الأخذ بعين الإعتبار نواتج أي قرار من حيث السمعة للجهة المنفذة و الجودة ولدي جميع الخطوات الازمة لهذه الدراسة وسوف يتم نشرها إنشاءالله في حال الطلب.
أرجوا من الله الإستفاده للأخوه الأعضاء والزملاء وكل من يهتم بموضوع ضبط الكلفة من ما سيتم عرضه هنا.
أولا" لعمل دراسة جدوى إقتصادية والتي تتضمن تخفيض التكاليف يجب حصر هذه التكاليف, لاحظة عدم وجود قائمة لها ومن خبرتي المتواضعة بشركات المقاولات الكبري في الخليج العربي تم حصر هذه التكاليف.
ثانيا" : إعطاء رموز محاسبية (code ) لهذه التكاليف ولكم حرية ألإختيار لهذه الرموز ماعدا المواد حيث أنها تملك رموز دولية مقسمة لأقسام متعارف عليه(cost code-MASTER FORMAT ) . وكانت سابقا" قبل 2004 ستة عشر قسما" أما الأن من بعد2004 وطبقت دوليا" 48 قسما" .

لنبدأ بأنواع التكاليف:
CATEGORIES OF ACCOUNT]	

Clarification:	

A) MAIN CATEGORIES: (level one)	
01	OVERHEADS
02	MATERIAL
03	LABOUR
04	SUB-CONTRACTOR


B) CODE OF CATEGORIES:	
01	LEVEL ONE
0101	LEVELTWO
0101O	OFFICE
0101P	OPERATION-SITES
0101O1000	LEVEL THREE
0101O1001	LEVEL FOUR
- 000	PROJECT CODE




01	OVERHEADS

0101	OVERHEADS-DEPRECIATION

0101O1000	OVERHEADS-DEPRECIATION-OFFICE
0101O1001	DEP - BUILDING
0101O1005	DEP - MOTOR VEHICLES
0101O1010	DEP - FURNITURES & FIXTURES
0101O1015	DEP - OFFICE EQUIPMENTS
0101O1020	DEP - COMPUTERS PERIPHERALS
0101O1025	DEP - CONTAINERS
0101O1030	DEP - HOUSEHOLD EQUIPMENTS
0101O1035	DEP - MACHINERY & EQUIPMENTS
0101O1040	DEP - VESSELS
0101O1045	DEP - TOOLS
0101O1050	DEP - INSTRUMENTATION
0101O1055	DEP - SCAFFOLDINGS
0101O1060	DEP - TOOLS
0101O1065	DEP - INSTRUMENTATION
0101O1070	DEP - SCAFFOLDINGS

0101P1000	OVERHEADS-DEPRECIATION-OPERATION
0101p1001-000	DEP - BUILDING
0101P1005-000	DEP - MOTOR VEHICLES
0101P1010-000	DEP - FURNITURES & FIXTURES
0101P1015-000	DEP - OFFICE EQUIPMENTS
0101P1020-000	DEP - COMPUTERS PERIPHERALS
0101P1025-000	DEP - CONTAINERS
0101P1030-000	DEP - HOUSEHOLD EQUIPMENTS
0101P1035-000	DEP - MACHINERY & EQUIPMENTS
0101P1040-000	DEP - VESSELS
0101P1045-000	DEP - TOOLS
0101P1050-000	DEP - INSTRUMENTATION
0101P1055-000	DEP - SCAFFOLDINGS
0101P1060-000	DEP - TOOLS
0101P1065-000	DEP - INSTRUMENTATION
0101P1070-000	DEP - SCAFFOLDINGS


0105	OVERHEADS-INSURANCE

0105O1000	OVERHEADS-INSURANCE-OFFICE
0105O1001	EQUIPMENTS & FACILITIES
0105O1005	FIRE POLICY
0105O1010	WORKMEN COMPENSATION
0105O1015	COMP. GEN LIABILITY
0105O1020	CASH IN TRANSIT POLICY
0105O1025	CASH IN SAFE POLICY
0105O1030	FIDELITY POLICY
0105O1035	MARINE CRAFTS
0105O1040	ENGINEERING
0105O1045	MONEY POLICY
0105O1050	MOTOR POLICY
0105O1055	MEDICAL

010P-1000	OVERHEADS-INSURANCE-OPERATION
0105P1001-000	EQUIPMENTS & FACILITIES
0105P1005-000	FIRE POLICY
0105P1010-000	WORKMEN COMPENSATION
0105P1015-000	COMP. GEN LIABILITY
0105P1020-000	CASH IN TRANSIT POLICY
0105P1025-000	CASH IN SAFE POLICY
0105P1030-000	FIDELITY POLICY
0105P1035-000	MARINE CRAFTS
0105P1040-000	ENGINEERING
0105P1045-000	MONEY POLICY
0105P1050-000	MOTOR POLICY
0105P1055-000	MEDICAL


0110	OVERHEADS-GENERAL ADMINISTRATION

0110O1000	OVERHEADS-GENERAL ADMINISTRATION-OFFICE
0110O1001	BUSINESS TRAVEL LOCAL
0110O1005	BUSINESS TRAVEL FOREIGN
0110O1010	ENTERTAINMENT
0110O1015	POSTAGE & COURIER
0110O1020	PUBLIC RELATION
0110O1025	GOVT. FORMALITIES
0110O1030	MEMBERSHIPS & SUBSCRIPTION
0110O1035	NEWS PAPER & PERIODICALS
0110O1040	PRINTING & PHOTOCOPY
0110O1045	STATIONERY
0110O1050	JANITORIAL SERVICE
0110O1055	OFFICE KITCHEN .
0110O1060	GAIN / LOSS ON SALE OF ASSETS
0110O1065	LEGAL & PROFESSIONAL FEE
0110O1070	AUDIT FEE
0110O1075	ZAKAT
0110O1080	MISCELLANEOUS EXP. ACCOUNT
0110O1085	BOOKS & MANUALS
0110O1090	INTERNET & EMAIL SERVICES
0110O1095	ISO CERTIFICATION CHARGES
0110O1100	FINES, PENALTIES & TAXES
0110O1105	SECURITY SERVICE CHARGES
0110O1110	BANK ERROR ACCOUNT
0110O1115	SUSPENSE ACCOUNT
0110O1120	DONATIONS & CHARITY

0110P1000	OVERHEADS-GENERAL ADMINISTRATION-OPERATION
0110P1001-000	BUSINESS TRAVEL LOCAL
0110P1001-000	BUSINESS TRAVEL FOREIGN
0110P1010-000	ENTERTAINMENT
0110P1015-000	POSTAGE & COURIER
0110P1020-000	PUBLIC RELATION
0110P1025-000	GOVT. FORMALITIES
0110P1030-000	MEMBERSHIPS & SUBSCRIPTION
0110P1035-000	NEWS PAPER & PERIODICALS
0110P1040-000	PRINTING & PHOTOCOPY
0110P1045-000	STATIONERY
0110P1050-000	JANITORIAL SERVICE
0110P1055-000	OFFICE KITCHEN .
0110P1060-000	GAIN / LOSS ON SALE OF ASSETS
0110P1065-000	LEGAL & PROFESSIONAL FEE
0110P1070-000	AUDIT FEE
0110P1075-000	ZAKAT
0110P1080-000	MISCELLANEOUS EXP. ACCOUNT
0110P1085-000	BOOKS & MANUALS
0110P1090-000	INTERNET & EMAIL SERVICES
0110P1100-000	ISO CERTIFICATION CHARGES
0110P1101-000	FINES, PENALTIES & TAXES
0110P1105-000	SECURITY SERVICE CHARGES
0110P1110-000	BANK ERROR ACCOUNT
0110P1115-000	SUSPENSE ACCOUNT
0110P1120-000	DONATIONS & CHARITY


0115	OVERHEADS-FINANCIAL COST

0115G0001	BANK CHARGES
0115G0005	BANK COMM. ON O.D
0115G0010	BANK COMM. ON LOAN
0115G0015	GAIN / LOSS ON BANK INTEREST


0120	OVERHEADS-SELLING EXPENSES

0120G0001	ADVERTISING
0120G0005	BAD DEBTS
0120G0010	SALES INCENTIVE
0120G0015	SALES PROMOTION
0120G0020	DEMURAGES
0120G0025	STOCK LOSS / DAMAGES
0120G0030	CASUAL LABOUR
0120G0035	LOADING / OFFLOADING
0120G0040	CLAIMS SETTLEMENT
0120G0045	CONTRACT BIDDING
0120G0050	FOREIGN TRADE CHARGES
0120G0055	FREIGHT OUTWARD
0120G0060	SALES DISCOUNTS
0120G0065	STOCK OBSOLESCENCE


0125	OVERHEADS-TELEPHONE

0125O1000	OVERHEADS-TELEPHONE-OFFICE
0125O1001	TELE - OFFICE
0125O1005	TELE - YARDS
0125O1010	TELE - W/H
0125O1015	TELE - STAFF ACCOM
0125O1020	TELE - MOBILES

0125P1000	OVERHEADS-TELEPHONE-OPERATION
0125P1001-000	TELEPHONE-PROJECT # ???
0125P1001-000	TELEPHONE-PROJECT # ???
0125P1001-000	TELEPHONE-PROJECT # ???
|	
|	
|	
etc	
0125P1005-000	MOBILES-PROJECT #???
0125P1005-000	MOBILES-PROJECT #???
0125P1005-000	MOBILES-PROJECT #???
|	
|	
|	
etc	


0130	OVERHEADS-FAX

0130O1000	OVERHEADS-FAX-OFFICE
0130O1001	FAX - OFFICE
0130O1005	FAX - YARDS
0130O1010	FAX - W/H
0130O1015	FAX - STAFF ACCOM

0130P1000	OVERHEADS-FAX-OPERATION
0125P1000-000	FAX-PROJECT #???
0125P1000-000	FAX-PROJECT #???
0125P1000-000	FAX-PROJECT #???
|	
|	
|	
etc	


0135	OVERHEADS-ELECTRICITY

0135O1000	OVERHEADS-ELECTRICITY-OFFICE
0135O1001	OFFICE
0135O1005	STAFF ACCOMODATION
0135O1010	WAREHOUSES
0135O1015	ELE - YARDS

0135P1000	OVERHEADS-ELECTRICITY-OPERATION
0135P1000-000	PROJECT # ???
0135P1000-000	PROJECT # ???
0135P1000-000	PROJECT # ???
|	
|	
|	
etc	


0140	OVERHEADS-WATER

0140O1000	OVERHEADS-ELECTRICITY-WATER
0140O1001	OFFICE
0140O1005	STAFF ACCOMODATION
0140O1010	WAREHOUSES
0140O1015	ELE - YARDS

0135P1000	OVERHEADS-ELECTRICITY-WATER
0140P1000-000	PROJECT # ???
0140P1000-000	PROJECT # ???
0140P1000-000	PROJECT # ???
|	
|	
|	
etc	


0145	OVERHEADS-MOTOR VEHICLES EXP.

0145O1000	OVERHEADS-MOTOR VEHICLES EXP.-OFFICE
0145O1001	FUEL & LUBRICANTS
0145O1005	VEHICAL REPAIR & MAINT
0145O1010	VEHICLE ADMIN EXP
0145O1015	VEHICLE LEASE CHARGES
0145O1020	VEHICLE RENT CHARGES

0145P1000	OVERHEADS-MOTOR VEHICLES EXP.-OPERATION
0145P1001-000	FUEL & LUBRICANTS
0145P1005-000	VEHICAL REPAIR & MAINT
0145P1010-000	VEHICLE ADMIN EXP
0145P1015-000	VEHICLE LEASE CHARGES
0145P1020-000	VEHICLE RENT CHARGES


0150	OVERHEADS-RENTALES

0150O1000	OVERHEADS-RENTALES-OFFICE
0150O1001	RENT FOR OFFICE
0150O1005	STAFF ACCOMODATION
0150O1010	WAREHOUSE
0150O1015	YARDS
0150O1020	RENT FOR LAND
0150O1025	LABOUR CAMP

0150P1000	OVERHEADS-RENTALES-OPERATION

0150P1001-000	RENT FOR OFFICE
0150P1005-000	STAFF ACCOMODATION
0150P1010-000	WAREHOUSE
0150P1015-000	YARDS
0150P1020-000	RENT FOR LAND
0150P1025-000	LABOUR CAMP


0155	OVERHEADS-REPAIRS & MAINTENANCE-OFFICE

0155G0001	BUILDING MAINTENANCE
0155G0005	OFFICE FURN. & EQUIPMENT
0155G0010	COMP. & PERIPHERALS MAINT
0155G0015	STAFF ACCOMODATION
0155G0020	WAREHOUSE MAINTENANCE
0155G0025	EQUIPT MAINT.
0155G0030	LABOUR CAMP.



02	MATERIAL

0200P1001-000	DRYMIX CONCRETE
0200P1005-000	READY MIX CONCRETE
0200P1010-000	WIREMESH
0200P1015-000	CEMENT/SAND FOR FINISHING
0200P1020-000	PRIMER/INTERNAL COATING
0200P1025-000	EXTERNAL COATING
0200P1030-000	INSULATION BOARDS / BLOCKS FOR WATERPROOFING
0200P1035-000	WATERPROOFING MEMBRANE 
0200P1040-000	PU SPRAY
0200P1045-000	REFRACTORY BRICKS/ CASTABLES/CE BLANK/MOTAR
0200P1050-000	INSULATION BLNKETS/PREFORMED SECTIONS
0200P1055-000	CLADDING MATERIAL
0200P1060-000	MASTIC/SEALANT
0200P1065-000	ACCESSORIES
0200P1070-000	CONSUMABLES
0200P1075-000	TEMORARY FENCE



03	LABOUR

0300O1000	LABOUR -OFFICE EXP.

0300O1001	Accom Consumables
0300O1005	Admin Staff Expense
0300O1010	Basic Salaries
0300O1015	Casual Labour
0300O1020	Eosb
0300O1025	Food Allowances
0300O1030	Gosi
0300O1035	Housing Allowances
0300O1040	Incentives
0300O1045	Leave Pay
0300O1050	Leave Tickets
0300O1055	Medical
0300O1060	Misc Expenses
0300O1065	Overtime
0300O1070	Recruitment
0300O1075	Staff Training
0300O1080	Transport Allowances
0300O1085	Transportation Cost
0300O1090	Uniform & Shoes

0300P1000	LABOUR -OPERATION EXP.
0300P1001-000	Accom Consumables
0300P1005-000	Admin Staff Expense
0300P1010-000	Basic Salaries
0300P1015-000	Casual Labour
0300P1020-000	Eosb
0300P1025-000	Food Allowances
0300P1030-000	Gosi
0300P1035-000	Housing Allowances
0300P1040-000	Incentives
0300P1045-000	Leave Pay
0300P1050-000	Leave Tickets
0300P1055-000	Medical
0300P1060-000	Misc Expenses
0300P1065-000	Overtime
0300P1070-000	Recruitment
0300P1075-000	Staff Training
0300P1080-000	Transport Allowances
0300P1085-000	Transportation Cost
0300P1090-000	Uniform & Shoes


04	SUB-CONTRACTOR

0400G1000-000	SUBCONTRACT NAME????????
0400G1000-000	SUBCONTRACT NAME ?????????
0400G1000-000	SUBCONTRACT NAME ?????????
0400G1000-000	SUBCONTRACT NAME ?????????
0400G1000-000	SUBCONTRACT NAME ?????????
0400G1000-000	SUBCONTRACT NAME ?????????
0400G1000-000	SUBCONTRACT NAME ?????????
0400G1000-000	SUBCONTRACT NAME ?????????
|	
|	
|
etc

أرجو الرد والتعليق لما سبق ولكم جزيل الشكر.[/RIGHT][/LEFT][/CENTER][/LEFT][/LEFT]


----------



## ajmah (6 نوفمبر 2006)

لا بد من وجود تخطيط قوي


----------



## محمد فوزى (6 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى ال Alkirk
اشكرك عل المساهمة فى تفصيل التكاليف وهى تساهم فى معرفة التكاليف ولكن نريد هنا أفكار مبتكرة لخفضها


----------



## engrashed (6 نوفمبر 2006)

الشكر الجزيل لكل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع***ولكن اريد ان اضيف نقطة هامة ذكرها بعض الاخوان وهى ان لا تكون تقليل تكاليف المشروع على حساب الجودة ولا ننسى انه يوجد فى بعض الاحيان ظروف قاهرة تلعب دور كبير فى زيادة تكلفة المشروع


----------



## نوارة - قديم (6 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع جدا مهم ومفيد جدا شكرا لكل من ساهم في كتابة الموضوع


----------



## الجيولوجي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الاعز الاكرم
يا اخوة السلام عليكم
ان اساس تقليل التكاليف بنظري هو:-
اولا يجب ان نقسم التكاليف الى تكاليف ثابتة وتكاليف غير ثابتة
التكاليف الثابتة هي اجور العامليين (يمكن ان تكون غير ثابتة نسبيا من خلال تقليل العامليين لكن لا على حساب النوعية وخبرة العاملين) اما التكاليف غير الثابتة فهي التكاليف المتمثلة بنوعية المواد الاولية مثلا ومقدار الاحتياج لها في السوق اضافة الى المشاكل غير المتوقعة في العمل لاكن يمكن ان تكون هذه التكاليف قليلة نسبيا بالعتماد على رب العمل الناجح هذا كله يفترض ان يكون في ضروف قياسية من النزاهة ومنكم نستفيد هذا وسوف استجمع قواي لاستطيع ان ابحث اكثر في هذا الموضوع


----------



## مغترب في بلادي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا على الدعوة للكتابه في هذا الموضوع. ولوان هذا المجال ليس من اختصاصي الدقيق وانه يهم دارسي علم الادارة والمحاسبه وهم لديهم نظره علميه اشمل وادق مني لكن اعدكم باني ساطرح رايي الساذج في هذا الموضوع. وهناك اقتراح بسيط لدي ارجو ان يطرح للمناقشه وهوموضوع البحث العلمي واسباب تاخره في عالمنا العربي علما ان نسبه تمويل البحث العلمي من قبل الحكومات العربيه يبلغ اقل من 3% من ميزانيه التعليم بل هنا في العراق ندفع نحن لكي ننشر بحوثنا ان وجدت. ولكي نختصر المساله بسهوله وذلك بواسطه تشجيع ذوي الاختصاص لكتابه بحوث حول التكاليف وكيفيه تقليلها. وشكرا


----------



## مغترب في بلادي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

قال احد الحكماء: من اشترى مالايحتاج باع مايحتاج


----------



## مهندس.سلطان (6 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لجميع الاخوة . اريد ان اضيف شيء بسيط ............
لتقليل التكلفة لاي مشروع يجب الاشراف الدقيق للمشروع والمحافظة علي معدات واليات المشروع لاستخدامه مرات عديدة .


----------



## مغترب في بلادي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا للاخوه واريد ان اضيف للمهندس سلطان انه يجب اختيار العناصر الكفوءه لاتمام العمل والتي تمتلك روح التعاون فالفرديه والانا تسبب فشل الكثير من المشاريع الهندسيه فلا قطبيه ولا تفرد بل الكل يعمل كفريق وعلى المسؤؤل ان لايبخل باي معلومه ويستمع لاستشارات اعضاءه.ويبقى الضمير هو المفصل في النجاح فلا نجاح بدون العمل بضمير مخلص متفاني.


----------



## مهندالنعيمي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

العمالة الماهرة تقلل الكلفة لاختصار الوقت وتقليل الخسائر


----------



## سيد عزيز الحسيني (7 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركا ته
ان دراسة أي مشروع من قبل مهندسين ذوي اختصاص يمتلكون تقوى الله ستحصل على اقل التكاليف:13:


----------



## ossama0102 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اولاً . لقد شدنى هذا الموضوع جدا فى رأيى قبل ان نبدا اى مشروع لكى نرى اذا كنا سنقلل تكاليفه ام لا اولا يجب ان نضع فى عين الاعتبار اننا سننتج منتجات لا يتم استيراد اى شىء يتعلق بها من الخارج يا جماعة تعالوا معى نتخيل ان دورة راس المال كالبالون كلما ملأنها كبر حجمها و اذا اعتقدنا اننا نتميز ببعض الصناعات سوف نستحضر الهواء( النقد ) من الخارج حتى يصبح لدينا بالونة كبيرة لاننا احنا العرب عمالين ننفخ فى بالونات


----------



## ossama0102 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

غيرنا نستجمع قوانا لنضخم ثروات الغير و الغير هنا مقصود به الغرب و الشرق اصبح قطارنا يحمل من عندنا اموال ثم يفرغها فى الخارج تعالوا اديلكم مثال صغير جدا عندما عدت من الخارج من دولة قطر تحديدا لاقيت فى مصر مشروع وهمى يسمى التكتك هذا المشروع انحدر له الاف الشباب من العاطلين املا فى ملىء فراغهم الممل ما حث ان دول زى الهند و الصين طبعا دول ممتازة فى امور الانتاج و التسويق صدرت لنا مالا يقل عن 2500 تكتك فى سنة واحدة ما حدث ان اموال هذه الماكينات التى تم صنعها بذكاء شديد هو ان اموالنا سافرت و بطالتنا استوحلت و انحدرت الى اسفل لان هذا التكتك كما رايت فى امثلة كثيرة يفضل يشتغل الى ما يسدد اقساطه ثم لا تجد منه رجاء بعد ذلك و بعد كده تبقى راحت الفلوس و راح التكتك تعالوا نعمل حسبة بسيطة جدا هى 2500 تكتك × 18000 جم متوسط سعره = 4500000 نعم مليون جنيه راحوا الى الخارج بالاضافة الى قطع غيار تعادل ثلثين هذا المبلغ يا ترى هانفضل لاهين باللعب اللى بيجبوها لنا احنا العرب لغاية امتى مع اننا و الله عندنا ما يكفى لصناعة اقوى من الغرب لاننا احنا اللى بنروح نعملهم حضارتهم و الموضوع له بقية و السلام يلقى على الياقظ و عمرنا ما شوفنا حد بيسلم على نايم و لاميت ورد عليه


----------



## عبد الناصر2006 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*بايدينا نصنع مجدا لحضارتنا*

الاخوةالافاضل 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة
وعندي مداخلة بسيطة وهي :
1_ ان نضع الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب 
2_ ان نزرع حب العمل عند العاملين في المشروع 
3_ان يعرف العامل باهمية الوقت ويحسن استعماله
4_ان تكون للعاملين دورات تدريبية لاتقان العمل
5_الاختيار الصحيح لمكان العمل
نسال الله ان يوفقنا لما يحب ويرضا
اخوكم عبد الناصر / فلسطين


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرنا الجميع المبدعين الدعمين للموضوع *


----------



## الاصليخاوي (7 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
يمكن حساب التكاليف والتقليل منها بعدة طرق . ويمكنني ان اوضح هذا الامر بعدة محاضرات


----------



## ajami (8 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
احبائي
اليكم بعض الخطوات العملية والخطوط الهامة في تقليل تكاليف المنتجات والخدمات 

اولا: ينبغي على المهندس المنوط به عملية تقليل التكاليف مراعاة ان هناك اربع مجالات في المنظمة الصناعية او الخدمية نستطيع تقليل التكلفة بواسطتها
المواد material
العمليات operations
العمالة labors
الادارة management

اقل طريقة كفاءة في تقليل التكاليف هو العمالة- فقد اثيتت بعض الدراسات ان توفير ما نسبته 2% من المواد يوازي 7% من التوفير في العمال (في حال كان التوفير في العمال ضروريا، اذ انه في معظم الاحيان قد يؤثر تخفيض عدد العمالة سلبا على العملية الانتاجية)

على العموم، كيف نبدأ؟
على المهندس المسؤول معرفة انه لايمكن ان نطور او نقرر كيفية تقليل التكلفة ما لم يكن لدينا معلومات كافية وموثقة عن عمليات الانتاج .( بمعنى آخر، معرفة الوضع الراهن) 
من الوسائل المفيدة جدا في دراسة الوضع الراهن هو قياسات العمل WORK MEASUREMENT

واليكم رؤوس الاقلام الاتية:
1- قم بعمل مخطط يبين سير العملية الانتاجية من الالف الى الياء ويكون مفيدا في هذا، المخططات الاتية FLOW PROCESS CHART
 OPERATION PROCESS CHART
LAYOUT DIAGRAM;​وهذه ادوات يعرفها جيدا المهندس الصناعي
2- بعدما اصبح سير العمل واضحا لدينا، نقوم بدراسة الوقت لكل عملية TIME STUDY
3- هناك عدة طرق لاجراء هذه الدراسة:
3-1 باستخدام الساعة المؤقتة STOPWATCH
3-2 PREDETERMINED TIME SYSTEMS
 3-3 DATA STANDARDS
 3-4 WORK SMAPLING
4- كبداية، يفضل للمهندس الذي ليس لديه المعرفة الكاملة والخبرة في طرق الدراسة اعلاه ان يستخدم الطريقة الاولى STOPWATCH

5- ان المختصين في مجال ال WORK MEASUREMENT يصرون على انه ينبغي اعلام العامل OPERATOR انك تقوم باجراء دراسة، وفي معظم الحالاات ستجد ان العامل اما سيبطئ العمل حتى لا يطلب منه الاستمرار على مستوى عال او سيزيد انتاجيته ليريك مدى مهارته والتزامه 

6- لكن السؤال المهم، لاي العمليات نأخذ قياس الوقت؟ يعتمد هذا على العملية التي نقوم بدراستها- حيث تقسم العملية الى عناصر ELEMENTS كل عنصر ينبغي ان يكون له بداية ونهاية واضحتين ( وهذا ينبغي تخطيطه قبل البدء بالقياس)
- المهم، بعد الانتهاء، ويفضل ان تكون عدد القراءات كاف ، يحسب معدل القراءات لكل عنصر زمجوع الاوقات المقاسة للعناصر يشكل الوقت المطلوب لاجراء العملية cycle time

7- يضاف لل cycle time سماحية تسمى allowance وهذه تشمل الذهاب للاحتياجات الاساسية مثل الشرب والذهاب للحمام وكذلك تعويض عن الاجهادfatigue و تأخيرات لا يمكن تجنبها unavoidable delays مثل مقاطعة المشرف او تأخر المواد.....
8- الان بعد الانتهاء، تبدأ عملية التحليل، وللعلم فان عملية تجميع المعلومات وقياس الاوقات مملة وتحتاج الى صبر. 
نصيحة مهمة: لا تستعجل التحسين الاني، ستجد اثناء الدراسة الكثير من الاشياء التي تحتاج الى تطوير، اتركها لحين الانتهاء من جمع المعلومات وتحليلها، عندئذ ستكون نتائج التغيير اكثر فاعلية

9- اجمع- على حدة -جميع الاوقات التي لها تغيير مباشر في تغير المواد او/و شكل المنتج added-value activities مثل عمليات القطع، الثقب، الخراطة، اللحام، الثني،.....
واجمع الاوقات non-added value activities على حدة وتشمل اوقات مناولة المواد والسير بين العمليات والانتظار والتخزين
10- النشاطات التي لا تضيف تغييرا مباشرا على المنتج non-added value activities سنعمل على التخلص منها او تقليلها. وذلك بوضع بدائل مختلفة ودراسة كل بديل على حدة.
.

نصيحة اجدها مهمة جدا:
وثّـق ما تفعل
معظم المنظمات لدينا تفتقر الى التوثيق، ومن المهم جدا العمل على خلق نظام توثيق داخل المنظمة، والذي يفيد كثيرا في فهم الوضع الراهن وتحليله
لكن ينبغي الحذر من كثرة المعلومات وتسجيل الغث والسمين منها
الاصل التركيز على المعلومات التي قد تفيدنا وعدم اللجوء الى ازدحام في النماذج والتقارير.

هذا جانب مهم من تقليل التكلفة
والحلقة القادمة سنطرح موضوع تقليل التكلفة في المواد material


----------



## touqanar2000 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

التكامل أساس في تقليل التكلفة
إن تأسيس أي شركة على أي مستوى يتطلب توحيد جهود عدة تخصصات لانجاحها. لذلك من الضروري التمييز بين التخصص اللازم بشكل مستمر ولا يمكن للشركة الإستغناء عنه مقابل التخصص الفرعي غير اللازم في أغلب الأوقات. إن التكامل مع التخصصات الفرعية ليكون العمل بالساعة واليوم بدلا من أن يصبح التخصص الفرعي من التكاليف الثابتة هو أحد أهم الأسس في تقليل التكلفة. ولكن هذا لا يمكن أن يتم بدون التزام بالمواعيد من قبل العاملين خارج الشركة (وبالطبع داخل الشركة). 
وهنا نعود للبناء الإنساني، فمالم نجد المجتمع القيّمي الملتزم يصعب علينا أن ندخل في أي تنافس بحيث نقدم جودة عالية بتكاليف قليلة. باختصار كوّن فريق متكامل مميز علميا وأخلاقيا هي أحدث نظريات إدارة أي مشروع وتقليل تكلفته حسب قناعتي ومعرفتي.


----------



## هدىباز1 (10 نوفمبر 2006)

أعادة تدوير المخلفات واستخدام الطاقة المتجددة ومواد بناء البيئة المحلية .


----------



## ENG_2005 (10 نوفمبر 2006)

:15: :30: :14:


عدنان النجار قال:


> مقترحات جميلة ومواضيع جذابة وإن شاء الله أستجمع معلوماتي وأكتب في هذا الموضوع والذي يعتبر هو صلب صناعة العمارة في العالم فلو علمنا مثلا أن نسبة الفاقد في الدول النامية 20 % من حجم المشروع فكل واحد منا يأخذ تكلفة مشروع ما وليكن مائة مليون فالفاقد يكون مليون فهل هذا معقول يأخوة ولماذا لاتتعدي تلك النسبة 2.5 \ 5 % في الدول المتقدمة


----------



## ENG_2005 (10 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
نعم ..... الموضوع كبير والاخوة ردوا باستفاضه شكرا للجميع
مهندس / عبدالطيف


----------



## WMohamed (11 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع تبادل الافكار حقيقي غاية في الروعة
طيب انا هفتح باب مهم جدا في التكاليف
ما هي معلوماتكم عن الهندسة القيمية
احد اختصاصاتها خفض التكاليف مع الحفاظ علي الجودة
اي تخفيض التكاليف 
خلينا نتبادل الافكار في الموضوع من الزاوية دي

تحسين جودة تلك المشاريع الثلاثة مع حصوله على وفر مادي ساعده على إقامة مشروع رابع. ‏

رويت هذه القصة لتأكيد أن منهج الهندسة القيمية بات مفهوم ومطبق لدى الكثير من المهندسين. شتان بين ‏الأمس واليوم فبعد مرور ما يزيد على العشرين سنة على تطبيق الهندسة القيمية في منطقة الخليج، يمكن ‏القول وبكل ثقة أننا تجاوزنا مرحلة نقل تقنية الهندسة القيمية إلى توطينها في دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي.‏

وقبل تقديم البراهين على توطين هذه التقنية المفيدة، لنلقى نظرة سريعة على مفهوم ومنهج الهندسة القيمية. ‏

مقدمة ‏
كما هو متبع حاليا، يتم تطوير المشروعات الإنشائية بوضع برامج احتياجات ومتطلبات بواسطة مهندسين ‏واستشاريين من الداخل أو عن طريق التعاقد مع استشاريين وأخصائيين أو بإسناد العمل إلى جهة استشارية، ‏تبدأ بالبرمجة والتصميم وتنتهي بترسية العقد الإنشائي. وفي كل الحالات، قلما نجد برامج لمراقبة الجودة ‏والنوعية وتحسين القيمة رغم إن هذه البرامج جزء لا يتجزأ من العملية الإدارية والإنتاجية في القطاع ‏الصناعي. ‏

مفهوم الهندسة القيمية ‏
إن منهج الهندسة القيمية من أهم وأحدث هذه البرامج والتي تم تطبيقها الآن في الكثير من البلاد المتقدمة ‏تقنيا وتطبق حاليا في دول مجلس التعاون منذ ما يزيد على العشرين سنة. تعرف الهندسة القيمية بأنها ‏‏" جهد جماعي منظم لأجل تحليل وظائف المشروع ومطابقتها لأهداف ومتطلبات المالك والمستفيد ومن ثم ‏ابتكار بدائل تؤدي تلك الوظائف وتحقق الأهداف بأقل تكاليف ممكنة دون الإخلال بالجودة والوظائف ‏الأساسية" . فهي تقنية حديثة وعلم منهجي معروف أثبتت مكانتها لأنها تساعد على تقليل التكلفة وتحسين ‏الجودة في آن واحد. ‏

إن أسلوب الهندسة القيمية هو أسلوب علمي مدروس أصبح مستخدما بفعالية من قبل الكثير من الشركات ‏والمؤسسات الهندسية العالمية والمحلية. ونجاحها يعود إلى أنها تسهل على المالك اتخاذ القرار وتساعده ‏على الحصول على أكبر عائد مادي وفي نفس الوقت تحقيق الأهداف والمهام المطلوبة مع مراعاة الحصول ‏على الوظائف التي يرغبها المالك مثل الجمال والبيئة والسلامة والمرونة وغيرها من العوامل الهامة التي ‏تفي أو تفوق توقعات المالك والمستفيد .‏

أسباب زيادة التكاليف الغير ضرورية ورداءة الجودة
هناك الكثير من الأخطاء التي وقعت وتقع في معظم المشروعات الإنشائية في جميع المراحل وخصوصا في ‏المراحل الأولى ومن النادر الحصول على عمل إنشائي متكامل يرضي المالك والمستفيد. ونتج من هذه ‏الأخطاء تكاليف زائدة وتكاليف غير ضرورية. ولا يزال هناك الكثير من العوامل التي تساعد على رداءة ‏القيمية. إن هذه العوامل (موضحة أدناه ) تعتبر عقبات في طريق الحصول على القيمة الجيدة وأن أفضل ‏طريقة للتغلب هذه العقبات هي استخدام أسلوب العمل الجماعي المتبع في الهندسة القيمية بواسطة فريق ‏عمل متعدد التخصصات مكون من جميع الأطراف ذات العلاقة.‏

إن الاستغلال الأمثل للموارد هو مطلب تزداد الحاجة له يوماً بعد يوم لأن معظمها إن لم يكن جميعها قابل ‏للنضوب ويزداد الطلب عليها باضطراد. ومن أجل هذا يصبح تطبيق منهج الهندسة القيمية على المشروعات ‏والخدمات وغيرها مطلب ملح للبقاء في ظل المنافسة العالمية الشديدة .‏‎ ‎وخصوصا إذا علمنا أن هناك الكثير ‏من العوامل التي تساهم في زيادة التكاليف الغير ضرورية ورداءة الجودة والقيمة معا، ومنها:- ‏
•	غياب المواصفات المحلية ‏
•	‏ قلة المعلومات (الأهداف ، المتطلبات ، التكاليف)‏
•	‏ المبالغة في أسس التصميم والمعايير‏
•	‏ المبالغة في معامل الأمان ( ‏‎ ( Safety Factors
•	‎ ‎عدم الاستفادة من التقنيات الحديثة.‏
•	‏ ضعف العلاقات والتنسيق بين الجهات المعنية باتخاذ القرار‏
•	‏ عدم تقدير وتحديد التكلفة في البداية ‏
•	‏ الاعتماد على الفرضيات دون الحقائق‏
•	‏ التركيز على التكلفة الأولية وليس التكلفة الكلية.‏
•	‏ ضيق الوقت المتاح للدارسات والتصميم ‏

منهج الهندسة القيمية
الهندسة القيمية أو إدارة القيمة هو أسلوب منهجي فعال لحل المشكلات (‏Problem Solving ‎Methodology‏) ثبتت جدواها في معظم بلاد العالم المتقدمة، حيث أنها تركز في البداية على الفعالية ‏‏(‏Effectiveness‏) عن طريق تحليل الوظيفة (‏Function‏) أو الوظائف المطلوب تحقيقها وتحديد ‏الأهداف والاحتياجات والمتطلبات والرغبات (‏Goals, Objectives, Needs, Requirements and ‎Desires‏) ومن ثم تبحث في الكفاءة (‏Efficiency‏) عبر تحديد معايير الجودة (‏Quality‏) التي تجعل من ‏المنتج أكثر قبولا، و أخيرا تسعى للحصول على ذلك بأوفر التكاليف الممكنة. والتكاليف هنا يعنى بها ‏التكاليف الكلية (‏Life Cycle Cost, LCC‏) وليس التكاليف الأولية فقط. ‏

عن موقع 











توطين الهندسة القيمية
الآن عودة إلى بداية الحديث وتقديم البراهين العلمية والعملية الخاصة بتوطين الهندسة القيمية .... بالأرقام :‏
‏1-‏	تم حتى الآن تأليف ثلاث (3) كتب باللغة العربية عن الهندسة القيمية وجميعها مؤلفة من قبل ‏ثلاث مهندسين خليجيين.‏
‏2-‏	تدرس نظرية الهندسة القيمية الآن في خمس (5) جامعات ومعاهد علمية.‏
‏3-‏	أكثر من سبعين (70) مهندس خليجي حصل على شهادات مهنية في الهندسة القيمية. ويعتبر ‏هذا أنجاز متميز للمهندس الخليجي، حيث أن عدد المتخصصين الخليجيين يمثل أكثر من ‏‏10% من المتخصصين على مستوى العالم البالغ عددهم حتى الآن 670 مختص.‏
‏4-‏	تم إنشاء ست (6) برامج للهندسة القيمية في القطاعين الحكومي والخاص.‏
‏5-‏	زاد الإقبال على تعلم الهندسة القيمية حيث تقام الدورات التدريبية في الهندسة القيمية بمعدل ‏‏20-25 دورة سنويا.‏
‏6-‏	‏ أصبحت الدراسات القيمية تطبق على المشروعات الهندسية وفي برامج التشغيل والصيانة ‏وفي العمليات الإدارية بمعدل 50-70 دراسة سنويا. ومنذ أول تطبيق لها في منطقة الخليج ‏عام 1978، تم إجراء أكثر من سبعمائة (700) دراسة هندسة قيمية نتج عنها تحسين في ‏جودة المشروعات الهندسية مع الحصول على وفر زاد على بليوني (2) دولار أمريكي.‏
هذه الإحصائيات جعلت دول مجلس التعاون تأتي في المرحلة الثالثة من حيث تطبيق الهندسة القيمية بعد ‏الولايات المتحدة واليابان .‏

ما رأيكم الآن ؟ ‏

ولكن يضل السؤال المهم : ماذا بعد توطين الهندسة القيمية؟

نتيجة لزيادة الطلب على تطبيق دراسات الهندسة القيمية في القطاعين العام والخاص، تنامي المتخصصين ‏في هذا المجال أفرادا ومؤسسات وأصبح من الضروري، تنظيم مزاولة وممارسة هذه المهنة حتى لا يساء ‏استخدامها. لذا أصدرت الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين " دليل إرشادي خاص بالهندسة القيمية " كما أنه تم ‏إنشاء فرع الحليج العربي للجمعية الدولية للهندسة القيمية يمثل جميع دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي.‏

الخلاصة
تم تتويج مسيرة الهندسة القيمية بإصدار وزارة المالية السعودية في أكتوبر عام 2001 تعميم خاص بتطبيق ‏الهندسة القيمية، وإليكم نصه حيث أنه يلخص ما ذكر أعلاه :‏

تعميم وزارة المالية رقم 10/2/ 35269 وتاريخ 20/7/1422 (21 أكتوبر 2001) ‏
إلى جميع الوزارات والمؤسسات والهيئات الحكومية
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..‏
بنـاءً على الفقـرة (السادسة) من المادة (الثانية) من قرار المجلس الاقتصادي الأعلى رقم 8/21 وتاريخ ‏‏7/9/1421هـ المتضمنة أن يصاحب تقديم المشاريع الجديدة المطلوب اعتمادها بالميزانية دراسة للهندسة ‏القيمية للتنفيذ والتشغيل والصيانة على مدى عمر تلك المشاريع.‏
ولوجود العديد من الإيجابيات لنتائج دراسات الهندسة القيمية الدقيقة وتطبيقها ومنها:‏
‏1-‏	عرض الأفكار وبدائل التنفيذ وتحليلها بأسلوب علمي من فريق متخصص.‏
‏2-‏	تحديد الأسلوب الأنسب للتنفيذ والتشغيل والصيانة بأقل التكاليف الممكنة.‏
‏3-‏	المساعدة على خفض تكاليف التنفيذ والتشغيل والصيانة بشكلٍ إيجابي.‏
‏4-‏	المحافظة على الأهداف والغرض الذي أوجد من أجله المشروع وجودته وعمره.‏
‏5-‏	تلافي اللجوء إلى تجزئة المشروع أو إلغاء بعض أجزائه بما يؤثر سلباً على الغرض الذي أوجد ‏من أجله أو جودته أو تخفيض عمره نتيجة الإخلال بأعمال الصيانة.‏
‏6-‏	ضمان تحقيق الاستثمار الأمثل لموارد الدولة.‏
‏7-‏	ترشيد الإنفاق على المشروعات الحكومية.‏
فإن وزارة المالية والاقتصاد الوطني تأمل اتخاذ عدد من الإجراءات بهدف الاستفادة من تطبيق الهندسة ‏القيمية، وفيما يلي الإجراءات المطلوب اتخاذها:‏
أ-‏	توفير المعلومات الكافية عن متطلبات المشروع أو البرنامج، والغرض منه، والمواصفات ‏المعتمدة تلافياً للاتجاه إلى التغيير أثناء مراحل التنفيذ.‏
ب-‏	إيجاد بيئة إدارية مرنة وفعالة تهتم بالتنسيق بين الوحدات المشرفة على التنفيذ والتشغيل ‏والصيانة في جميع المراحل.‏
جـ-‏	تدريب عدد من المتخصصين على تطبيق الهندسة القيمية خلال السنوات المالية الثلاث القادمة.‏
د-‏	مراعاة الدقة في اختيار فريق عمل كل مشروع وفقاً لمتطلباته ووظائفه.‏
هـ-‏	تطبيق الهندسة القيمية على الفئات التالية من المشاريع والبرامج والعقود:‏
‏1-‏	المشاريـع النموذجية التـي يتكـرر تنفيذهـا، وتبلـغ تكلفـة تنفيذ المشروع الواحد منها خمسة ‏ملايين ريال فأكثر.‏
‏2-‏	المشاريع غير النموذجية التي تبلغ تكلفة تنفيذ المشروع الواحد منها عشرين مليون ريال ‏فأكثر.‏
‏3-‏	برامج وعقود التشغيل والصيانة والنظافة التي تبلغ تكلفة تنفيذ الواحد منها خمسة ملايين ‏ريال فأكثر.‏
و-‏	تضمين عقود الدراسة والتصميم للفئات التي ينطبق عليها التصنيف الموضح في الفقرة (هـ) من ‏هذا التعميم شرطاً بتطبيق الهندسة القيمية خلال مراحل التصميم.‏
ز-‏	خلال السنوات المالية الثلاث القادمة التي يتم خلالها تدريب متخصصين في هذا المجال ستكون ‏الأولوية للمشاريع والبرامج التي أجريت لها دراسة الهندسة القيمية، وبعد انتهاء سنوات ‏التدريب الثلاث ستقتصر التوصية على اعتماد المشاريع والبرامج التي تشمل وثائقها نتائج ‏دراسة الهندسة القيمية.‏
ويمكنكم إضافة الإجراءات التي ترونها مفيدة في هذا المجال، وإشعارنا بها للاستفادة منها في مرحلة التقويم. ‏والله الموفق،،
وزير المالية والاقتصاد الوطني (السعودية) الدكتور ابراهيم بن عبدالعزيز العساف ‏


----------



## طالب المعرفة (11 نوفمبر 2006)

نشكر الجميع على مساهماتهم


----------



## eng_mhassan84 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

ان من رأي في تقليل الكلف لايمكن السيطرة عليه بصورة ثابته وذلك تباعا لحجم المشروع في بعض المشاريع تكون الكلفة العالية هي سبب لانجاح المشاريع وذلك بسبب أختيار مواد او كافاءات علمية ذات خبرة عالية تؤدي الى زيادة نجاح المشروع واتوقع ان كلما زادت الكلفة زادت من نجاح المشروع ولكن بتوظيف الكلفة في المكان الصحيح مع وجود شخص يدعى مدير المشاريع يكون له خبرة في ادارة المشاريع والعمل على أخذ رأي اهل المصلحة والاتفاق مع كافة المجموعات العاملة في الاقسام الاخرى على رأي واحد واختيار واحد


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (14 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخت المهندسة محاسن

انا شخصيا اقدر وجهة نظرك في الموضوع مع وجود بعض الاختلاف في الراي
حيث ثبت علميا انه لا توجد علاقة طردية بين ارتفاع التكاليف و المستوى العالى لجودة المنهجات او الخدمات
_والاختلاف فى الراي لايفسد للود قضية_ فنحن كلنا نتعلم و نستفيد و نفيد


----------



## محمد ر (1 ديسمبر 2006)

تقليل التكاليف من وجهة نظرى
1- المشاركه فى رأس المال
2- العلاقات الجيده مع المستهللك
3- الدعايه الصادقه عن النتج
4- الأهتمام بالدراسات العلميه
5- دائما المشوره والعمل الجماعى لحل المشاكل 
وشكرااااااا


----------



## z062 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

الشكر الجزيل للعضو wmohamed على هذة المعلومات القيمة مع الشكر لجميع المشاركين مع توافقى بالراى مع الاخت المهندسة محاسن


----------



## المهندس قاسم (6 ديسمبر 2006)

صناعة المعمار قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي م. قاسم
> 
> نعم وجدت أنك تطرقت للموضوع في اقسام اخرى ارجو منك ان تعرفنا هنا ايضا بالمفهوم وكيفية التطبيق ويمكن ان تقتبس مما طرحت سابقا حتى لا نثقل عليك الف شكر
> 
> شكرا لكم جميعا على روح العطااااااااااااااء الله يحماكم




اسف اشد الاسف اخي الكريم علي التاخير بالرد بسبب إنشغالي 

والاخوة الافاضل جزاهم الله خير قد تطرقوا لماهو مهم بالموضوع فيما يتعلق بمنهجية القيمة والتي يمكن ان اختصرها لك بانها استغلال للإبداع والخبرة والمنهجية التطبيقية للحصول علي نفس وظيفة المنتج ومميزاته بتكلفة اقل دون التاثير علي الجودة وان افضل وقت او مرحلة لتطبيقها هو خلال التصميم مع إمكانية تطبيقها باي مرحلة من مراحل المشروع او المنتج .

والاخ WMohamed
قام بتوضيح افضل بهذا الموضوع جزاه الله خير اعتقد انك قد اطلعت عليه ولو تريد تفاصيل اكثر يمكنك مراسلة الهيئة السعودية عبر موقعهم علي النت شعبة الهندسة القيمية


----------



## محمد إبراهيم (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*تقل التكاليف هكذا*

_*تقل التكاليف عن طريق :*_1 - رئس مال حر
2 - مكان ملك 
3 - المواد خام 
4 - الجودة

*نتكلم عن 1 - رئس مال حر :*
أقصد بهذا المعنى ان يكون رئس المال خاص بصاحبة وليس لة شريك فى مالة لأن الشراكة فى المال تقلل الربح للطرفين فيقوم أحدهما أو كلاهما برفع الربح بطرق غير مشروعة وهى تقليل نسبة الجودة فى الإنتاج فبهذا يعلوا الربح وتقل التكاليف ولاكن تقل الجودة فبذلك لن يستمر هذا المشروع أبداً .

*2 - مكان ملك :*
مكان ملك يعنى بالغة المصرية ( دكان - شقة - مصنع ) هذا المكان يجب ان يكون ملك لكى يحقق لة نسبة تكاليف منخفضة لأن التخزين والبيع يكون من خلال هذا المكان فبذلك تقل التكاليف .

*3 - المواد خام : *
المواد الخام يجب ان تكون قريبة من مكان العمل للحفاظ على جودتها ولسرعة تصنعها وبكل ذلك تقل التكاليف .

_*4 - الجودة :*_
الجودة هيا أول شرط وأخر شرط فى تقليل التكاليف وهوا كالأتى 
بالنسبة لرئس المال يجب أن يكون رئس المال مناسب لحجم المشروع من دعاية وعمالة وخامات وكل هذا يصب فى بوتقة الجودة من حيث الدعية لجذب العميل ومن حيث العمالة لإنتاج منتج عالى الجودة ومن حيث الخامات يجب أن تكون خامات جيدة لكى لا يحدث أى خسائر تزيد من التكاليف .
بالنسبة للمكان الملك وهذا لكى تقدر على تنفيذ سياسة الجودة فى العمل من خلالك كما تراها من وجهة نظرك دون معارضة من أحد ودون ( الخروج عن المواصفات العالمية للجودة ) وبذلك يعود على صاحب العمل بالراحة النفسية وهذا ينطبق على العمال فيكون العمل على أعلى جودة نفسية وبذلك يحافظ على عدم كثرة التكاليف .
بالنسبة للمواد الخام يجب أن تتم عملية الجودة الشاملة على المواد الخام قبل وصولها لمكان العمل وعند تخزنها ويجب ان تكون فى مكان جيد للحفاظ عليها وبذلك تقل التكاليف
*مهندس جودة / محمد إبراهيم ( مفتش جودة بشركة كولجيت بالموليف - مصر )​*


----------



## A.Kamal (28 ديسمبر 2006)

الموضوع فعلا مميز واعتقد أن تقليل التكلفة يبدأ من المرحلة الأوليه نهاية بتنفيذ وتشغيل المشروع .... فعلى سبيل المثال تكلفة التصميم وشكل التصميم " أقصد به شكل المشروع لو مبنى مثلا هل هو دائرى أو مربع أو خلافه " كذلك مرحلة التنفيذ وما هى المواد المستخدمة فى التنفيذ وما هى النظم المتبعة فى التنفيذ وكذلك مرحلة التشغيل وهكذا .....


----------



## samehnour (6 يناير 2007)

المقالة التالية عن المنافسة بتخفيض التكلفة وهي توضح السياسات التي تساعد على تخفيض التكلفة
http://samehar.wordpress.com/2006/06/26/b626/

شكرا


----------



## loolo (12 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## electrichuman (19 يناير 2007)

اثابكم الله على هذا الحوار
والتوصية من هذا النقاش عدة أمور نتمى ايجازها بشكل نقاط


----------



## mahmoud amer (21 يناير 2007)

*كيف يتم تخفيض التكاليف بشكل ثوري وبشكل ملموس جداً*

أن نقطة البداية لعمل نموذج لخفض التكاليف هي نفس نقطة البداية لمشروع بناء نظام جودة مثل الأيزوا 9001 أو أيزوا 10006 أو لمشروع هندرة ألا وهي دراسة وتشخيص الوضع القائم للمؤسسة سواء كانت خدماتية أو إنتاجية. وهنا سأقوم بعرض جزء من واقع تجربتي العملية في هذا المجال....
لقد عملت مهندس إنتاج وجودة في شركة أنتاج زيوت نباتية بفلسطين في بداية إحتكاكي بالواقع العملي بعد التخرج، ولتقليل التكاليف قمت بتقسيم تكاليف الشركة إلى العناصر التالية:
1- تكاليف تشغيلية ....... وتحتوي هذه التكاليف "تكاليف ثابتة وتكاليف متغير".
2- تكاليف النقل والمواصلات والتخزين.
4- تكاليف إدارية متنوعة.
5- تكاليف عدم الجودة.

أولا: التكاليف التشعيلية:
لتقليل التكاليف التشغيلية لا بد من إعادة هندسة العملية الإنتاجية بالتركيز على تقليل التكاليف مع المحافظة على نفس مستوى الجودة، فقد قمت بدراسة الإنتاج بإستخدام أسلوب Time Motion Study حيث حللت الوقت الزمني للعمليات الإنتاجية المختلفة وحددت بدقة أين تقع عنق الزجاجة وقمت بتحديث العملية الإنتاجية أنطلاقا من عنق الزجاية، فزادت الإنتاجية وبتالي قلت التكاليف الإنتاجية المحملة على الوحدة الأنتاجية حيث قلت التكاليف الإجمالية للإنتاج حوالي 35%.
ومن ثم قمت بتحليل تكاليف الطاقة، حيث إن الشركة كانت تعتمد على مولد طاقة يعمل بالديزل ومن خلال دراسة واقع الإستهلاك قمت بعمل دراسة لكيفية تقليل إستهلاك الطاقة بالإنتاج حيث كان من المتوقع أنخفاض تكاليف الإنتاج ب5% أخرى ناتجة عن الطاقة وسوء إستخدام الطاقة.

ثانيا: تكاليف النقل والمواصلات وتكاليف المبيعات:
عند تحليل الواقع للشركة وجد أن هناك أكثر من مخزن موزعة على كافة مناطق الضفة الغربية، حيث قمت بإعداد نموذج المواصلات وكيفية الإستفادة من شاحنات الشركة بأقصى ما يمكن حيث أنخفضت تكاليف المبيعات وزادت الربحية. عدا عن بعض التوصيات بخصوص التخزين وظروف التخزين التي أيضا أدت إلى خفض تكاليف التالف من البضاعة.

ثالثا: التكاليف الإدارية:
بنظري يمكن تخفيض التكاليف الإدارية من خلال تعريف وتوضيح المسؤوليات والصلاحيات والقنوات الإدارية المختلفة ويمكن الإعتماد على نظام الأيزوا 9001 لهذه المهمة حيث أنني عملت مع عدة قطاعات في موضوع الأيزوا 9001 وغيرة وأدى عملنا إلى تقليل التكاليف الإدارية بصورة ملموسة ولمزيد من المعلومات زوروا موقع شركتنا الإستشارية www.id-mc.com

رابعا: تكاليف عدم الجودة:
وهي التكالف المباشرة وغير المباشرة للإنتاج غير المطابق والذي يتم بيعه أو أنتاجه، وهذه التكاليف يمكن القضاء عليها بصورة ملموسة وعالية من خلال تبني نظام متشدد للإنتاج والتخزين والمناولة وضبط الجودة ويمكن الرجوع إلى بعض المواصفات الفنية لذلك مثل الHaccp أو مواصفات المنتجات المختلفة

ولكم الشكر


----------



## Eng.Foam (21 يناير 2007)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جزاكم الله خيراً كثيراً


----------



## amin22 (21 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً كثيراً


----------



## nagopc (4 فبراير 2007)

*منقول و لا اذكر المصدر و اعتذر له*

النظم الرئيسية للرقابة على التكلفة
تبدأ الرقابة على تكاليف المشروع من الناحية الفعلية بعمل التقدير الأصلي للتكلفة وما يستتبع ذلك من موازنة تقديرية لعملية الإنشاء ، ويكمن مفتاح تحقيق ربح من العملية في عاملين هما .
-	الحفاظ على التكاليف داخل إطار موازنة التكاليف 
-	معرفة وأين يقع انحراف التكاليف الفعلية عن تلك المقدرة 
وهناك العديد من الطرق والأساليب المختلفة التي تستخدم من أجل الرقابة والتحكم في التكلفة في صناعة المقاولات . ولكن الاختيار لاستخدام إحداهم يعتمد على العاملين الآتيين
-	حجم ودرجة التعقيد وكثرة الأنشطة المكونة للمشروع 
-	مستوى الإدارة وسلوكها في إدارة المشروع 

Ο	وفيما يلي بعض الأنظمة للرقابة على التكاليف.​1- إجماليات الربح والخسارة: Overall Profit Or Loss
في هذا النظام لا يتم عمل الرقابة إلا بعد انتهاء المشروع بالكامل حيث يقوم المقاول بعمل المقارنة بين إجمالي المقبوضات وإجمالي التكلفة التي تمت نتيجة شراء المواد الخام وأجور العمالة ومستحقات مقاولي الباطن وإهلاكات المعدات أو القيمة الإيجارية والمصروفات الإدارية للمشروع .Learned lessons
ويتم ذلك من خلال النظام المحاسبي للشركة ، وتكون المؤشرات في تلك الطريقة عبارة عن إجماليات ، ولكن في هذه الطريقة لا يستطيع المقاول تحديد ما إذا كان قد حدث انحراف بالزيادة أو النقصان في أي عنصر من عناصر التكلفة .

وهذا النظام مفيد في حالة المشروعات الصغيرة وذات الفترة الزمنية البسيطة ، كما أنه يمتاز بالسهولة والبساطة ولكنه نظام غير ذي جدوى كنظام الرقابة على التكاليف " Cost Control” حيث أنه لا يعطى معلومات جيدة عن سلوك عناصر التكلفة في حالة التطبيق ولا يساعد على اتخاذ القرارات في الوقت المناسب.

2- حساب الربح والخسارة للمشروع لفترات محدودة Profit Or Loss On each Contract Valuation dates
في هذا النظام يتم عمل الرقابة عن طريق المقارنة بين القيمة الإجمالية للأعمال التي تمت حتى تاريخ عمل المقارنة مع القيمة الإجمالية للتكلفة حتى تاريخه ، ولابد من مراعاة إضافة تكلفة المواد الخام التي تم توريدها واستخدامها ولم تصل فاتورتها بعد واستبعاد المواد الخام الموجودة بالموقع والتي لم يتم استخدامها بعد .
ويستخدم المستخلص الشهري أحيانا كمعيار للقياس ولكن يجب أخذ الاحتياط حيث أن المستخلصات في أحيانا كثيرة تكون لا تعبر عن حجم العمل الحقيقي بالمشروع لذا فلابد من عمل بعض التعديلات الضرورية أثناء تطبيق هذا النظام .
ويعانى هذا النظام من بعض العيوب أيضا منها عدم تقسيم مؤشر الربح على الأنشطة المختلفة للعمل ولهذا فإنه من الممكن أن يعطى انطباعا غير حقيقي نتيجة ظهور المؤشر في الاتجاه الإيجابي مع احتمال وجود انحراف غير مرغوب فيه في إحدى الأنشطة وتم تغطيته لوجود انحراف حسن في نشاط آخر، ولهذا فإن هذا النظام يستخدم في إعطاء مؤشر عام للمشروع ككل ولكنه لا يفيد في إعطاء رؤية واضحة لما يحدث داخل المشروع.

3- تكلفة الوحدة : Unit Costing
في هذا النظام يتم عمل الرقابة على التكاليف لمختلف الأنشطة المكونة للمشروع مثل (خلط الخرسانة – صب الخرسانة – الحدادة – النجارة ........الخ) وذلك عن طريق تسجيل تلك التكاليف منفصلة وعلى حدة .أما بالنسبة للتكاليف التي تدفع مرة واحدة مثل التجهيزات الأولية (على سبيل المثال) والمرتبطة بزمن محدد في المشروع فيتم تقسيمها على حجم العمل لكل نشاط يتم عمله ومن ثم نحصل على تكلفة الوحدة الحقيقية التي يمكن مقارنتها مع تلك الموجودة في العطاء في أي فترة زمنية خلال مدة تنفيذ المشروع .
ولكن لابد من مراعاة أن كل التكاليف تم حسابها هي لكل وحده على حده وأن التكاليف الأخرى المتنوعة من مصاريف إدارية للمشروع أو تجهيزات خاصة بالمشروع تم حسابها منفصلة ثم يتم إضافتها إلى تكلفة كل وحدة وذلك عن طريق تقسيم تلك المصروفات بنسبة معينة يتم تحديدها من قبل الإدارة على كل نشاط من أنشطة العمل .

4- التكلفة المعيارية : Standard Costingهذا النظام هو النظام الشائع الاستخدام في الصناعات وخاصة الشركات التي تنتج عدد من المنتجات المعينة أو عدد من مكونات منتج معين ويتم فيه قياس تكلفة الإنتاج استنادا إلى معايير نمطية أو قياسية لكل عملية من عمليات الإنتاج ، ويتحقق ذلك من خلال تحديد الكميات المعيارية من المواد وساعات العمل اليدوي والآلي اللازمة لخلق وحدة المنتج أو النشاط ،ثم يتم بعد ذلك ترجمة هذه الكميات والأزمنة إلى قيم نقدية استنادا إلى أسعار ومعدلات معيارية للمواد وساعات العمل اليدوي أو الآلي ، ويتم حساب الانحرافات عن طريق المقارنة بين المخرجات مع تكلفة الإنتاج.
والانحراف دائما هو القيمة التي اختلفت فيها الأرباح المحققة عن الأرباح المخططة ولذلك فإنه مع وجود نظام جيد ومناسب لتسجيل التكلفة فإنه يمكن تحليل ذلك الانحراف وبيان الموضع المسبب له إذا كان من العناصر الآتية :
1.	أسعار المواد الخام.
2.	المواد المستخدمة.
3.	معدلات الأجور.
4.	كفاءة العمالة.
5.	المصروفات الإدارية (ثابتة ومتغيرة)
6.	حجم الإنتاج.
7.	المبيعات.
ولكن استخدام مثل ذلك النظام في المقاولات صعب جدا نتيجة المتغيرات الموجودة في صناعة البناء ،ويعتبر البديل المناسب هو حساب قيمة العمل الذي تم مع وجود موازنة للمشروع وبالمقارنة بينهما لابد أن يعكس ذلك القيمة التي يجب على المقاول أن يطالب بها.

5- التحليل الشبكي للتكلفة Network Cost Analysisهذا النظام يعتمد أساسا على وجود تحليل شبكي وبرنامج زمني للمشروع ومن خلال ذلك التحليل الشبكي فإنه يمكن تحديد القيمة لكل مجموعه متكاملة من أنشطة العمل التي يجب أن تتم ثم بالمتابعة للأعمال المنفذة يمكن حساب قيمة الأعمال من خلال العمل المنتهي ومن الممكن في بعض الأحوال تقسيم التكلفة إلى عناصرها وتكويد كل منها على حدة وهذا يساعد عملية التسجيل كتكلفة حيث أنه يتم تسجيلها تبعا للنشاط الخاص بها أو على نفس الكود الذي تم التكلفة بالنسبة له .
وبالتالي يمكن معرفة كل نشاط وبالمقارنة بينه وبين التكلفة المخططة يتم تحديد الانحراف إذا وجد.
ولذلك فإن نجاح هذا النظام يستدعى عدم تقييم العمل عن طريق قائمة البنود والأسعار التي ترتبط بالأعمال المنتهية الكاملة ولكن لابد من تقسيم العمل إلى الأنشطة المختلفة المكونة له بمعنى عمل قائمة أنشطة . وهو عموما موجود من خلال التحليل الشبكي للمشروع ، وبالتالي فمن السهل على المقاول أن يضع بعض التقارير في أي شكل خاص به لكي تساعده في عمل الرقابة على التكلفة خلال فترة تنفيذ المشروع .

6- الموازنات والتكلفة المعيارية Budget and standard costing
الموازنة هي تعبير كمي عن خطة المشروع وأداة للمساعدة على التنسيق وتنفيذ هذه الخطة ويمكن إعداد موازنة فرعية لكل جزء من أجزاء المشروع وذلك في إطار الموازنة الشاملة للمشروع ككل ، و الموازنة هي تكاليف مقدرة قبل بدء التشغيل تستند في تقديراتها على التكاليف التاريخية التي تحققت في فترات سابقة أو المناظرة وهي بهذا تختلف عن الأساليب العلمية التي تستخدم في نظم أخرى مثل التكاليف المعيارية .
ويختلف هذان الأسلوبان في درجة الكفاءة للرقابة على التكلفة لكل عنصر من عناصر التكاليف.
حيث أن التكلفة المعيارية تستخدم عادة في الرقابة على التكلفة المباشرة مثل (المواد الخام – العمالة – المعدات ......الخ) .
بينما الموازنة تستخدم للرقابة على التكاليف الغير مباشرة مثل (المصروفات الإدارية - .....الخ).
وبذلك توضح التكلفة المعيارية تكلفة الوحدة المنتجة والنشاط التشغيلي لها أما الموازنة فتوضح وتظهر إجمالية تكلفة المنتج من جميع عناصر التكلفة .
وأيضا لأن التكلفة المعيارية لا تتغير مع تغير حجم العمل لأنها مرتبطة بتكلفة الوحدة التي هي أيضا مرتبطة بالتكاليف المباشرة (عمالة - مواد خام - .........الخ) ولذلك فإن استخدامها من أجل الرقابة على بنود تكلفة الوحدة يكون مناسبا.

أما في حالة الموازنة فترتبط بالتكلفة الغير مباشرة التي تتغير بتغير حجم الإنتاج أو النشاط.
وبما أن النظام المطلوب للرقابة على التكلفة لابد وأن يكون صالحا لكلا النوعان من التكلفة (مباشرة وغير مباشرة).

لذا فإن المزج بين كلا النظامان (الموازنة والتكلفة المعيارية) يعطيان الأسلوب الأمثل للرقابة على التكلفة، حيث أن التكلفة المعيارية تبين تكلفة الوحدة والموازنة تبين إجمالي التكلفة.


----------



## kembel67 (9 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خير على المجهود العظيم


----------



## essa2000eg (17 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخوانى دعونا نقوم بطرح اخر كيف نصل الى اعلى درجة من الاستفادة من اى مشروع وايضا مع تقليل التكاليف الغير ضروية بحيث يكون مشروع ناجح محققا لوظيفته ولكن باقل التكاليف 

وهذا يكون بطريقة مجربة وناجحة جدا فى العالم منذ اكثر من 55 عام وهى الهندسة القيمية فكل ماذكره الاخوة عن اجراءات تقليل التكلفة هى جزء من مراحل الدراسة بالاضافة الى كل ما ذكر واكثر من الاخت صناعة المعمار عن تحليل التكلفة واود ان الفت نظركم اخوتى الكرام ان هذا المنتدى المحترم لديه فى عضويته اثنان من اعلام الهندسة القيمية ليس فى الوطن العربى فقط بل بالعالم هما الاستاذ الدكتور خالد عبيد و الاستاذ الدكتور عصام شبلاق الذين نتمنى منهم ان يمدونا ببعض ما عندهم من علم حول هذا الموضوع الحيوى والهام جدا


----------



## ahmadd (27 نوفمبر 2007)

mashkooooooooor


----------



## المهندس ظافر (27 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورين على هذة الجهود الطيبة


----------



## فتوح (19 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل ومشاركات متميزة لأخوة أفاضل افادونا كثيرا
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## أحمد محمد راعي (23 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم
بعض الأفكار لتخفيض تكاليف المشروع 
waste management
lessons learned
Avoid double work
control material ordering
control productivity
tools preventive maintenance
training
quality improvement 
challenging and incentive
create team spirit


----------



## رمزة الزبير (23 فبراير 2015)




----------

